# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  قصه مبتلي لا تفوووووووووتكم فيها اسرار الشفاء من السحر

## ذهرة الفل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الموضوع منقول لكن حبيت اعرضه هنا لتعم الفائده بأذن الله ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..


وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على الحبيب المصطفى سيدنا محمد النبي الأمي..وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين..وسلم تسليماً كثيرا.

أخواتي الفاضلات..عدت إليكن بعد غياب..وفي جعبتي موضوع مهم..قد يفيد الكثيرات منا..اللواتي يعانين

من ويلات (العين الحسد المس والسحر)..

في الحقيقة هو نتيجة جهد علماء ومشايخ..أفضى الى حل مشكلات الكثيرات بإذن الله تعالى..

وسوف أنقله لكن حرفياً بتوفيق المولى..ولكن بعد أن أطرح بين ايديكن تجربة مهمة..لرجل فاضل

نحسبه كذلك..من كتاباته..كاتب في الساحات..تفضل بكتابة تجربته مع السحر..وقد تابعت ردوده لفترات

طويلة..وجمعتها..كي أطرحها دفعة واحدة..لأني وبعد ان قرأتها توسمت فيها الحلول الناجعة لمشكلة

تؤرق الكثيرات منا..ونحن نعيش كل يوم..تحاوطنا المخاوف والوساوس..من غدر الغادرين..

فمنا من تخاف سحر خادمتها وعين صديقتها....الخ

وهذه بين ايديكن..تجربة الأخ الفاضل..وبعدها ساقوم بطرح محتوى الكتيب بإذن الله..ولا أبتغي

إلا دعواتكن الصادقة علها توافق ساعة استجابة من العزيز الكريم.

ودمتن في حفظ المولى ورضوانه.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا وحبيبنا محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين 

قال الله تعالى: 

وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ 139 إِن يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِّثْلُهُ وَتِلْكَ الأيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنكُمْ شُهَدَاء وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ 140 وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ 141 أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ 142((إل عمران 

وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوفْ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الأَمَوَالِ وَالأنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ 155 الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ 156 أُولَـئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ 157 البقره 

نعم أنا لله وأنا إليه راجعون 

7 سنوات تغيرت الحياة فيها من الهدؤ والحب والالفه مع عائلتي وابنائى وهبت العاصفة بدون مقدمات لتقلب الأوضاع رأسا على عقب ليحل محلها الفرقة والمشاكل والزعيق والنكد 7 سنوات عانيت منها ماتعنيه كلمه معاناة ذقت المرارة إشكالا وألوان 

كان أمر الله وقدره والحمد لله فوق كل شي وكان لطفا من الله أن انزل سكينته وصبره تعلمت الكثير وله الحمد والشكر والفضل والمنة 

فكرت قبل أن اسطر قصتي وترددت ولكن قررت أن اكتبها لتكون عبره للجميع وتكون درسا لمن ابتلاهم الله بالسحر وخاصة في هذا الزمن الذي كثر فيه السحرة ومن يعمل في الخفاء يحطم الأسر ويفرق الشمل ويسرق السعادة نعم هم سارقون الحياة ومحطمون البيوت العامرة هم ألحسده وعبده الشيطان قررت ان اكتبها لعلمى الاكيد ان هناك الالاف ممن ابتلاهم الله بالسحر والمس وعاشوا فى حجيم هذا البلاء انه من اعظم انوع البلاء .... ولاتحرق النار الا رجل واطيها 

اكتبها لاضع بين يدى القارى الكريم عصاره تجربه عشتها وعاشتها زوجتى وابنائى مع رحله الالم والمعاناه رحله الرقاه والبحث عن العلاج تتقاذفنى تلك الامواج العاتيه لتلقى بى على ساحل الحياه محطما مكسور باكيا اجمع اشتاتى وبقايا انفاسى التى اكتوت بنار الحرمان والعزله عن اقرب الناس والاصدقاء 

اكتبها...............عبره..... .........وعضه....... .......وبلاءء..... 

هذه ليست قصه من نسج الخيال وليست قصه وصلتني عن طريق الايميل لا والله إنما هي قصه حقيقية حصلت لااخوكم كاتب هذه السطور (( لهيب )) عشتها بكل فصولها 7 سنوات من العذاب والاسى والغربه ...... حتى أشرقت الشمس من جديد 

انما يوفى الصابرون اجورهم بغير حساب 

الفصل الأول 

كان ذلك قبل سبعه سنوات كنت في إحدى مدن المملكة عندما تم نقلى في بداية العام إلى مدينه بعيدة مما دفعني إلى نقل أهلي إلي مدينه جده فقد قررت أن لا أخذهم معي نقلت أهلي إلي مدينه جده خلال ألا جازه وكانت الزوجة حامل في الشهر الأخير ثم ذهبت ألي أهلها لتكون قريبه منهم وقت الولادة في مدينه أخرى انشغلت أنا بنقل العفش ألي مدينه جده ثم تم الاتصال بي من الآهل أن الزوجة قد رزقت بمولود فتركت الشقة وسافرت ألي الأهل 

منذ ألحظه الأولى ودخولي على زوجتي كان هناك شي قد حدث فلم تكن تلك الزوجة آلتي تزوجتها منذ 20 سنه... المقابلة باهته والزوجة شاحبة ولهفتي عليهم لم تكن كما تعودت حتى أبني المولود لم اقبله فقط نظرت أليه نظره خاطفه و كانت الزوجة تعانى من الألم طارئة في الكلى مما دعاني ألي السفر والعودة بها إلى جده لعمل الفحوصات وكان يبدو عليها انتفاخ في الجسم غير طبيعي 

كانت المفاجاءه الأولى عندما أخبروني الأطباء بإصابتها بفشل كلوى.. نومت على أثرها بالمستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز بجده وكانت صدمه عاطفية قويه اختل فيها توازني و تركيزي...فشل كلوي لزوجتي بدون مقدمات 

اليوم الثالث أخبروني الأطباء بان غدا لابد من عمل غسيل للكلى ليصبح الفشل أكيد وليس حلما كما كنت أتمنى وكانت صدمه أخرى لي......ثم علمت زوجتي بالأمر وكان اطلاعها على الأمر الصدمة التي قصمت ظهري لحزني لحالتها في المساء جاء الاتصال الذي هزني ليعيد لي توازني المفقود وتفكيري من قريبه لنا عندما قالت لي يا ابني أن زوجتك بآذن الله بخير ولكن حاول أن تأخذ من جميع ألأهل والمعارف لديكم في جده ماء الوضوء وتغسل زوجتك 

لم أفكر كيف الطريقة وصعوبتها كان كل شي قد تبرمج فعلا في عقلي بسرعة عجيبة وفعلا تم وبسرعة دعوت الجميع للعشاء واشترطت على الجميع الحضور بعد صلاه المغرب لظروف مرض زوجتي مع استغراب الجميع لهذه الدعوة وفى توقيتها وخاصة أن الزوجة مازالت في المستشفى تنتظر قدرها المكتوب ...توضئ الجميع لصلاه العشاء وبعد الصلاة تناول الجميع العشاء وغسلوا أيدهم وانصرفوا.. وكنت قد وضعت إناء تحت مغسلتي النساء والرجال بحجه خلل في السباكة اخذت الماء الناتج من الغسيل ثم وضعتهم في جالون واحد ثم اخذت انتظر الصباح حتى اذهب ألي المستشفى لم يغمض لي جفن فكانت الأفكار قد آخذت تتصارع مع بعضها ... 

الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباحا كنت قد وصلت مستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز وأنهيت الموضوع والمهمة وغسلت الزوجة بهذا الماء في دوره المياه في المستشفى تحت استغراب واندهاش الممرضات 

في التاسعة اخذوا من الزوجة دم للتحليل قبل عمل الغسيل للكلى العاشرة يدخل الطبيب وقد ظهر على وجهه ابتسامه وكلماته تسبقه وهو يقول مبروك الكلى اشتغلت وتقوم بعملها على أكمل وجه 

لأعلم ماذا قال بعهدها كل الذي اذكره أن نظراتنا أنا وزوجتي كانت قد تعانقت والدموع تنهمر 

اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر حتى ترضى.... ولك الحمد ولك الشكر إذا رضيت... ولك الحمد ولك الشكر بعد الرضي 

ثم اتضح أن هذه النهاية السعيدة هي مجرد البداية في سلسله من الأحداث التعيسة والمتتابعة وما أن تهدا واحده حتى تخرج الأخرى أقوى واشد....... دراما....حقيقية عشتها وكان لها الأثر في نفسي وزوجتي وأبنائي وعلاقتي بالآخرين....وتأثيرهم على عملي....وحياتي كلها 

يتبع 
_____________________________


(((((الى كل من ابتلاه الله بالسحر... اصْبِرُواْ وَصَابِرُواْ وَرَابِطُواْ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ... والله لم اكتبها الا لعلمى ان هناك الاف من البشر يعانون كما عانيت ويتالمون كما تالمت ....عسى الله ان يفرج همكم )))) 

الفصل الثانى 

عادت الزوجة ألي المنزل ولم تكن تلك الفرحة على المنزل الجديد فمازال اثر الخوف من الفشل الكلوى يتردد صدها..انقضت ألا جازه وسافرت ألي مقر عملي وبقيت مع أبناؤها عدت بعد أسبوعين ألي جده ومعها بدأت الأحداث..كان الصداع الشديد أو كتمه في الصدر هي المانع الذي حال بيني وبين إتمام الاتصال الجنسي فلا أكاد اقترب منها ألا ويأتي لها صداع شديد لا ينفع معه أي مسكن أو كتمه شديدة انقلها للمستشفى لتظهر جميع الفحوصات إنها سليمة ثم أعود بها ألي المنزل فاقراء عليها القران فتهدا وفى كل مره احضر ألي جده يتكرر الآمر. 

كنت اعتقد أن آمر الفشل الكلوي قد ترك اثر نفسي وخوف لديها استمر الوضع 3 أشهر استطعت بعدها أن انقل عملي إلى جده وعدت والفرحة تسبقني ولكن وجدت أن الآمر تطور فالزوجة دخلها خوفا غريب فلا بد أن أكون في المنزل قبل أن ينام الأبناء وإذا تأخرت اجدها في زاوية المنزل ترتجف من الخوف. حتى المكنسة الكهربائية لا تريد أن تسمع صوتها وتخاف منها استمر الأمر كذلك مده شهور وموضوع الجماع مازال كما هو وفى النادر أن يتم. 

ثم بداء الأمر يأخذ منحنى آخر بدأت المشاكل بيني وبين الزوجة من جهة وبينها وبين أبني الأكبر(13)سنه من جهه كان الابن البكر لي كان الغلا كله .. أصبحت الحياة جحيم. كنت اجلس أفكر ماذا حصل للزوجة فهي قريبه لي وزواجنا تم عن قصه حب منذ أن كنت العب معها ونحن أطفال 18 سنه من أجمل أيام عمري كان الود والتفاهم سمه وصفه لنا كنا مضرب المثل بين الاقارب والاصدقاء كانت الشقه التى نسكنها محطه انظار الكثير من قريبات زوجتى وصديقاتها بلمساتها الجميله وديكورها الذى ياخذ العقل باقل التكاليف تغير كل شي كل شي. 

مشاكلها مع أبننا زاد الطين بله. إما أكون في صفها واظلم الابن آو اكون مع الابن لتثور وتحول البيت الي جحيم. انقضت سنه والآمر كما هو.. 

بدأت أشياء تحدث في المنزل من أصوات وضيق من المنزل حتى الأبناء شعروا بهذا الضيق وبدأت أشياء تحدث للزوجة خاصة من قفل الأبواب في وجهها وهى تسير في الشقة ألي أصوات في المطبخ لم يكن أحد يسمعها غيرها حتى حدث هذا الأمر. 

كان يوم خميس وكنت اتوضاء للصلاة الظهر والزوجة واقفة بقربي تتحدث معي وإذا بضوء شديد لونه احمر يملا أرجاء غرفه النوم خرجنا مسرعين ولم نجد اثر لذلك الضوء دخل الخوف إلى الزوجة استعذت من الشيطان ولم أعطى الآمر أهميه.بعد العصر دخلت الغرفة مع الزوجة لآخذ قسط من الراحة وبعد نصف ساعة إذ الزوجة تصيح وهى ممسكة بي وتقول الضوء شوف النور وفعلا كان هناك ضوء احمر قوى على جدار غرفه النوم ومصدر الضوء يأتي من خلفي ونظرت خلفي لأجد أن الضوء صار مصدره أيضا خلفي. قراءه آية الكرسي وذهب الضوء . 

قررنا مباشره أن ننتقل من الشقة الى شقه اخرى فلا يمكن ان نعيش فى هذه الشقه أما موضوع الجماع والاتصال الجنسى فصرت إذا أريد أن اقترب منها يحدث صوت سقوط لزجاجات العطور الموجودة على التسريحة وهى في الحقيقة لم تسقط ليحول دون إتمام العملية لخوف الزوجة. نقلنا إلى الشقة الجديدة ومضت 3 ا شهر هدوء ثم بداء من جديد. موضوع الجماع اختلف ذهب الصداع والكتمه ليحل محلها النكد نعم النكد فلا أكد انتهى من االاتصال الجنسى حتى يخرج النكد لأتفه الأسباب زاد الأمر مع أبني الأكبر أصبحت الحياة جحيم بينه وبين والدته حتى أنا تأثرت وصرت اكره ابني الذي كان يوما من الأيام الغلا كله.لم يعد يهتم بدروسه ولا يسمع أي توجيه لم يعد ذلك الهادي حتى أعوذ بالله كنت يوما أتمنى أن يموت من كثره المشاكل والضرب .إعطاب ألا جهزه أل كهربائه صفه من الصفات حدث ولاحرج المكيفات الثلاجة الغسالة كل شي يتعطل ليذهب نصف الراتب في الإصلاح. 

يا الله هناك شي ما.. ما هو لا اعلم. ذهب النكد بعد شهور ليحل محله المرض ما أن يحصل جماع واتصال جنسى حتى تطيح الزوجة يوم أو يومين مريضه فى السرير واستمر الوضع عده أشهر ثم أصبحت أنا الذي يمرض بعد كل جماع أطيح في السرير مريض حتى أنى أتذكر أن الزوجة كانت تحملني للاستحمام من الجنابه بعد الجماع . قد يسال سائل لماذا لم تذهبوا إلى طبيب أو شيخ الجواب.....لأعلم 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(((الفصل الثالث))) 

انقضت سنه ونصف في جحيم حتى حدث أن كنت أتحدث مع زميل زوجته مريضه قال لي احضر شريط الروقيه وضع السماعات في إذنها فلربما يظهر لك شى 

بالفعل أحضرت ألا شرطه وعند النوم وضعت لها الشريط نامت وأنا انتظر بقربها لاحظت أن هناك رجفة خفيفة في عروق أحد اليدين.أخذتهم إلى مكة وجلسنا قرب الحرم يومين وعدنا إلى جده الجمعة مساء وبعد أن نام الأبناء كان لدى كتاب الصارم البتار للشيخ وحيد بالى.أحضرت زيت زيتون وقرأت عليه الروقياء ودهنت الزوجة وجلست أقرا عليها الروقياء نامت مباشرته ثم وضعت السماعات فى اذنها وشريط الروقياء وجلست انظر إليها وبعد دقائق وإذا الزوجة تنتفظ وهى نائمة ثم تفتح عين وتقفل الأخرى والشفايف كان بها تيار كهربائي وتغير شكلها. ..ذهلت....نظرت أليها وأنا اعتصر ألم سقطت دمعه شعرت بحرارتها ومسحت على شعرها وأنا أقول(( سلا مات يا أم........ما تشوفى شر شده وتزول ***** الله )) 

هل حقيقى مااشاهده زوجتى مصابه بمس من الشيطان هذى هى الحقيقه التى عجزت ان اتقبلها من هول الصدمه وكانت تلك الصدمه الثانيه التى تلقيتها وبقوه ولكن انزل الله سكينته على وبدات فى مساعدتها على قدر استطاعتى وعلمى القاصر فى مثل هذى الامور 

نامت الزوجه من مساء الجمعة إلى مساء لليله الثلاثاء 3 أيام نائمة كنت اضع الطعام أمامها واذا أزلت السماعات عنها فتستيقظ تأكل وتصلى ثم أضع السماعات لتنام نوم عميق....ليس نوم بل غيبوبة كامله حتى لو اردنا ان نيقظها لانستطيع مادامت تلك السماعات فى اذنها 

ثاني يوم أحضرت 7 ورقات سدر ووضعتها في الماء بعد دقها بين حجريين وقرأت الروقيه الشرعية وتروشنا بها ... في المساء وأنا إقراء الروقياء ....وإذا رائحة كريهة تخرج من فمها لست كريهة بل عفنه حتى هي شعرت بها .بعدها بيومين شعرت بالألم شديدة أسفل الظهر واشتد الألم طلبت المستشفى ورفضت وكنت اعلم أن هذا نتيجة الروقيه أو السدر استمر الألم 15 يوما ثم بدا يضعف. 

(((ذهبت المشاكل بعد الاستحمام وهدأت الأمور مع الابن حتى هو عاد طبيعي بعض الشي.))) 

بعد شهر ذهبنا إلى شيخ في جلسة خاصة فقط أنا وهى وقراء على الزوجة خلال الروقيه كنت اشعر بنعاس وبعد أن فرغ منها الشيخ تقدم منى وكان كلما تقدم خطوه شعرت بدور حتى وصل منى وبخني بالماء زعقت بكل صوتى و أغمى عليه لا اعلم كم من الوقت مضى وانا فاقد الوعي فقت وأنا أصيح بصوت عالي أقول(( ياحى يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث)) وارددها وأبكى ويد الشيخ تضغط على بطني لماذا أصيح لأعلم لم يكن ضغطه شديد وتوقف الشيخ لحظه جلست على الكرسي ثم بدأت أبكي بكاء غريب وسقطت على الأرض وشعرت أن الدم يتدفق إلى رأسي وضعت يدي على رأسي وأخذت أصيح رأسي ينفجرثم قراء الشيخ وتوقف كل شي.. 

نظرت للشيخ ما الموضوع قال الله اعلم ولكن 

الظاهرسحرررررررررررررررررررررر رررررررررررررررررررر 

ياالله أنا مسحور؟؟ معقول من سحرنى ؟؟ولماذا ؟؟ ....من؟؟.......... خرجنا والذهول والصمت يخيم علينا لم اكن خبيث ولا زوجتي ليس لنا أعدا ابد ابد 

مستحيل...مستحيل 

كانت تلك الصدمه الثالثه والتى عجز عقلى عن استيعابها البته 

صحيت من غفلتي ذهب شي من الغباش من على بصيرتي يالله وجدت نفسي بعد أن كان لدى رصيد في البنك أصبحت مديون300,000 ريال أبني الكبير بعد أن كان الأول على دراسته إذ هو الأخير في الفصل قبل سنتين اختاروا ابنى على مستوى طلبه المدرسة ليمثلهم في مسابقه مادة الرياضيات عن طلبه المدينه التى كنا نسكنها .. وبعد التفوق اصبح الاخير فى الفصل تحول 180 درجه 

نصف أثاث المنزل إما تالف أو معطل ألا جهزه الكهربائية معطلة ولها شهور للاصطلاح ولم اعد لآخذها..... فواتير الكهرباء ..التلفون.... لم أكن أسددها حتى يتم قطعها لا تسلف المبلغ من الأقارب والأصدقاء....استلم الراتب ولا يمضى أسبوع ولايبقى منه شي بدون تسديد أي شي حتى السيارة لم ادفع أقساطها منذ سنه وسحبتها الشركة..أين يذهب الراتب لا اعلم. 

آخذت أفكر سحر طيب معقول أحد يحط السحر في مطعم وإذا كان في المنزل أكيد الأبناء مصابين آخذت الأبناء الخمسة إلى الشيخ وكانت صدمه اقوي من كل ما سبق((الأبناء مصابين وبنسب متفاوتة)) 

انعقد لساني وأنا أراء البعض يصرع تحت بصري ...اصعب شى فى هذى الحياه ان ترى ابناؤك يصرعون ولاتستطيع ان تقدم شى لهم 

سقطت دمعه لم اجد احر منها فى حياتى ....ونفثت اهات ..لها ازيز فى صدرى .....فى تلك اللحظه لم افكر فى من عمل لنا السحر ولالماذا ....ولا.....ولا.....فقط تذكرت ذنوبى ..... 

سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الْآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ (53) 

______________________________ ______


(((الفصل الرابع))) 

بدأت رحله الألم والعذاب والبحث عن العلاج فأصبحت يوميا اخذ الأبناء ونذهب إلى هذا الشيخ في جلسه عامه للرقية الشرعية مجلس يضم في مساحته خليط من المرضى من جميع الأعمار والجنسيات هذا يصرع وهذا يهذى وهذا يصيح وينتفظ وأنا احدث نفسي لاحول ولاقوه ألا بالله بدأت في قراءه كل شي عن السحر والمس أصبحت كلمه سحر هي المغناطيس الذي يجذبني للحديث مع كل من يتطرق إلى هذا الأمر تتفتح اذانى وسمعي على اى برنامج تلفزيوني أو اذاعى عن مواضيع تخص هذالامر أبحرت في هذا العالم الغريب 

سحر كلمه قاتله مميتة كبيره في معناها وتأثيرها على المصاب تتقاذفك الاسئله من سحرني ؟ ولماذا؟ وماذا لو شفيت هل سوف يتكرر الأمر؟ كيف سحرني ؟ ووووووو 

اسأله متلاحقة تضرب على المخ لتتركه فريسة للظنون والشكوك في اقرب الناس أليك وهذا مايريد الشيطان يرد أن يشكك في اقرب الناس لك كي تبتعد عن اقرب الناس لك حتى لا يقدمون لك المساعدة ولا حتى كلمه مواساة ابتعدت عن الأهل والأصدقاء وهذا من تأثير السحر وهو يتعدى المسحور إلى غيره في تصريف غريب عجيبي تقوقعت على نفسي وانعزلت عن العالم ذبحني التفكير واصابنى الإحباط 

أصبحت اذهب يوميا لجلسه الرقية واخذ معي فقط اثنين من الأبناء وفى اليوم الثاني اخذ اثنين آخرين بعد فتره وجدت أن الابن الأكبر هو من يتأثر أكثر من الآخرين فتركتهم وأصبحت اخذ معي فقط الابن الأكبر وكان عمره 14 سنه وكانت هنا المعاناة الحقيقة التي كانت تقصم ظهري عندما أشاهد أحب ابنائى وهو يصرع امامى ويتألم ولا استطيع أن أقدم له شي لكم أن تتصوروا هذا المنظر ومن ناحية ثانيه هو كيف ينظر إلى أبيه وهو يصرع أمامه نتيجة لذلك بدأت تظهر نتائجها على الابن في المدرسة وانعزاله عن الأصدقاء وبالتالي حصوله على اقل الدرجات 

كنت اخرج من دار الروقيه وأنا محطم النفس مكسور الخاطر ليس لااجل نفسي ولكن لااجل هذا الابن وتلك الزوجة التي ما أن تشاهد ابنها وزوجها عائدين وعلامات الإعياء والتعب واضحة جليه على الوجيهة والأجسام حتى تنهار هي الأخرى وتسقط مريضه طريحة الفراش حتى الزوجة أصبحت أخذها إلى الشيخ يوم النساء ولكن لم تكن تتأثر كما اتاثر أنا وأبنى ثم رفضت الذهاب إلى الشيخ نتيجة مشاهدته عند الشيخ من المصابات والمريضات والتي تزيد الإحباط تقول عندما اذهب وأشاهد النساء يصرعن ويضربن أنفسهم وما يحدث بينهم من كلام أصاب بالخوف والفزع حاولت معها ولكنها رفضت استخرت الله ولم اجبرها على الذهاب إلى الشيخ وأصبحت أنا ارقيها أذا تعبت 

بدأت الحرب بيني وبين الشياطين علنا وأصبح الأمر ألان مكشوف ولكن دخلت المعركة والحرب وأنا اعزل فلم أكن افقه من هذى الأمور غير الرقية الشرعية وماء وزيت مقرئي 

نقلت كل الأبناء في غرفه نومي وأصبح الجميع ينامون معي في الغرفة ادهنهم بالزيت جميعهم وأعطيهم العسل والماء ينام الجميع وأنا أبقى مستيقظ أقراء الرقية الشرعية على الجميع أصبح المسجل طول اليوم 24 ساعة على القران الكريم الزوجة في عالم أخر نوم طول النهار ولأتحرك اى شي في المنزل العمل على الشغالة ثم أحضرت شغالة ثانيه فلا تستطيع واحده أن تخدم أسره مكونه من 9 أشخاص خاصة في ضل غياب الزوجة 

أما عملي فقد بدأت الاذيه في العمل في الصباح أكون جاهز للخروج للعمل الساعة 7:30 صباحا أصل إلى باب الشقة أجد أنى نسيت مفاتيح السيارة أعود لااخذ المفاتيح أجد في طريقي مجله أو جريده اجلس أقراء فيها انتبه أن الساعة صارت 10 أتحرك بسرعة أجد في طريقي اى شي يعيقني عن الخروج لانتبه إلا أن الساعة أصبحت 12 أعود إلى غرفتي وأنام وان خرجت للعمل اذهب إلى الاداره واذهب إلى استراحة مدير الاداره ادخل وأنام على السرير حتى الساعة 2 اخرج واذهب إلى المنزل يعنى تشتيت في الفكر كان يدخل على مدير الاداره ويجدني نائم والله لم يكدر خاطري يوما من الأيام بكلمه لماذا ؟ لا انه كان يعرف عملي منذ 18 سنه عملنا سويا عندما كان هو موظف عادى وكنت أنا كذلك ولكن كنت شمس شارقة يشار إلى بالبنان واقصد في عملي وتعاملي مع زملائي كنت محبوبا من الجميع وحتى أصبح مدير الاداره كلمه حق في هذا المدير لن أوفيه حقه مهما قدمت له فقد وقف معي 4سنوات في العمل كان ينقلني من قسم إلى قسم يتابع معي خطوات العلاج خطوه بخطوه أرسله الله رحمه لي بعد ان تخلى عنى الكثير والكثير من الأقارب والأصدقاء ولم أكن لااغضب منهم فقد كنت اعرف ان هذا ليس بأيدهم وإنما كان نتيجة تأثير السحر 

أما في مايتعلق بالعلاقة مع الزوجة وخاصة الجماع فحدث ولأحرج كل ماتتخيلونه من الاذيه تحصل وكل هذا في سبيل منعي من الاتصال بها والغرض هو التفريق بيني وبينها ما ان احاول البدء في عمليه الجماع ألا واشعر أن هناك أشخاص في الغرفة أو اسمع أن صوت الزوجة قد تغير إلى صوت خشن وكأنها رجل وهى تقول لي اسمع صوتك ناعم كأنك امرأة أو حدوث صوت دق على الجدران أو تغير في مزاج الزوجة يعنى العزف على المشاعر مثال ذلك قبل البدء في الجماع ألا والزوجة تبكى لماذا تبكي قالت : تذكرت أبى ....هههههه أبوها متوفى منذ 4 سنوات ولم تفتكر أبوها ألا هذا الوقت شوف الشياطين كيف تلعب بالمشاعر وخاصة في النساء والناس إلى ماتعرف أفعالهم 

قدر الله البلاء ولكن انزل معه الرحمة كيف؟ اسمعوا هذى القصة 

اشتريت جهاز الكمبيوتر وأنا لا افهم في هذا الجهاز شي وكنت اسمع انه قد بداء الإفراد في استخدام الانترنت ولم أكن اعلم ماهو الانتر نت ولااعرف اى موقع ولم اسمع باى موقع دخلت الجهاز في غرفتي أول يوم وشغلت الانترنت طلعت لي صفحه الياهو ولم أكن اعرف ماهى الياهو بعد دقيقه ألا والصفحة تنقلب إلى صفحه أخرى والله الذي لا اله ألا هو لم امسك الكمبيوتر ولم اقرب منه فقط كنت أطالع في الصفحة الأولى للياهو وانقلبت الصفحة إلى صفحه أخرى هل تعلمون ماهى الصفحة شي عجيب وغريب تقشعر جسمي وأنا أقراء اسم الصفحة (( لقط المرجان في السحر والجان )) ولم يكن قد بداء على مشكلتي أكثر من ستة أشهر بدأت أقراء في هذا الموقع والذي نزل عليه رحمه من الله بداءت أطبع الأوراق وأعيد قراءتها لاان المصاب بالسحر آو المس من أكثر الناس نسيان بل غيبوبة أكثر من كلمه نسيان كنت أقابل احد الزملاء واسأله أين أنت منذ فتره لم نشاهدك يقول يااخى الأسبوع الماضي قابلتك اتبرجل واتلخبط في كلامي وكنت اتاثر نفسيا من هذا الامر 

كنت ادخل السوبر ماركت واشترى ب50 ريال اعطى البائع 500 واخرج بدون ان استرد باقى المبلغ وبذلك لايبقى الراتب معى اكثر من اسبوع واحد فقط 

سنه كامله 360 يوميا وانا اذهب الى الراقى انا وابنى هذا غير من يحضر الى المنزل للقراه علينا ولكن بفائده قيلله جدا لاتذكر فقط وقتيه بل اننا بعد الرقيه نتعب تعبا كثيرا حتى ان كل من فى المنزل ينام 16 ساعه وكاننا اهل الكهف وهذا شى يعرفه كل من مر عليه هذا البلاء فالنوم علامه من علامات السحر والمس كنت اسال نفسى لماذا لم يتشفاء احد عند المشايخ الرقيه الاشخاص هم نفس الاشخاص منذ سنه بل ان الاعداد تزيد ولم اشاهد احد تلف منه السحر او خرج منه المس بل ان الحديث مع المرضى يحبط هذا يقول لى عشره سنوات وهذا يقول لى 18 سنه وهذا خمسه سنوات يا الله لماذا لم يشفاء احد 

هذا ماسنعرفه لاحقا 

______________________________ _______


(((الفصل الخامس))) 

اختفت الوسامة واختفت خفه الظل واختفى النشاط والشمس التي كانت في يوم من الأيام مشرقه ومبدعه اختفت وحل محلها غيوم ملبده بالهموم وضعف الجسم وهزل وزاغت العيون وخف الوزن وأثقلت بالديون وزادت الأمور تعقيدا ومع ذلك لم اقنط من رحمه الله يوما أن ياتى الفرج 

لم اترك وصفه أو علاج في موقع لقط المرجان ألا واستخدمتها كانت غرفه نومي غرفه عمليات مصغره فيها جميع أنواع الأعشاب حتى أصبحت الشقة كلها محل أعشاب 

وبدأت رحلتي مع الرقاة والرقية منهم من يقول مسحور ومنهم من يقول معيون ومهم من يقول مس عاشق لا اسمع بمكان راقي أو شيخ ألا وذهبت له في جده في مكة في جيزان في الرياض والمحصلة لاشى تعلقت القلوب بالرقاة ونست خالقها 

كل الوصفات التي ذكرها الشيوخ استخدمتها أما القران كنت أقراء البقرة كاملة كل يوم في جلسه واحده واستمريت على هذا لوضع سنين صحيح أنها كانت تساعدني على الأقل بالقيام بواجباتي فإذا قراءتها الصباح زال عنى الكسل والخمول واستطيع أن اذهب إلى عملي ولكن الخوف من ألانتكاسه كيف تحصل ألانتكاسه الموضوع هو ترمومتر دقيق جدا أكثر من الطاعات يضعف الشيطان في الجسم تخف الطاعات يقوى الشيطان مثال ذلك حصل يوما أن قرأت البقرة الصباح ثم استحميت بالماء المقرئ عليه ولبست ملابسي وخرجت للعمل وأحسست بالنشاط واضح وقبل أن أصل إلى العمل شعرت بتعب جسمي عجيب فاستغربت لاانى اعرف نفسي أذا قرأت البقرة أصبح أكثر اليوم نشيط ولكن هناك أمر جعلني اضعف هل تعلمون ماهو كنت استمع لبرنامج في الراديو وانتهى البرنامج وبعدها أغنيه لم اقفل الراديو وتركت الاغنيه فستقوى الشيطان فضعفت 

قد لايصدق البعض هذا الأمر ولكن تلك هي الحقيقة !! 

كانت علامات السحر تظهر بوضوح مع تقدم العلاج فعندما كنت ادخل إلى دوره المياه أكرمكم الله لم تكن الفضلات مثل البشر لاوالله بل كانت فضلاتي ورق شجر أو حبوب سمسم أو حبات عنب هل استوعبتم الأمر طبعا ليس دائما ولكن إذا زاد الأمر في العلاج وكنت أخاف أن لااكون اتهئا تلك الأشياء فسالت الزوجة هل تشاهدين مااشاهد فتقول نعم 

خفت المشاكل قليل ومع متابعتي المستمرة لما يكتب في منتديات الرقية الشرعية وما يكتبه الرقاة فقد بدأت استوعب كيف أتعامل مع الزوجة والأبناء ولكن بعض الأحيان يفرط زمام الأمر وتحدث المشكلة في سرعه البرق وتحدث المشكلة وتصبح قاب قوسين أو دنى من الطلاق ولكن في لحظه يمن بها الله عليه فانتبه للأمر فأتوقف حتى لو لم أكن مخطئ بل أنى تحملت كل الأخطاء التي تصدر من الزوجة والأبناء لعلمي الأكيد أنها تحصل بفعل السحر وهذا الأمر والله ليس لي فيه فضل بل أن الله هو الذي ينزل سكينته في تلك اللحظة الحاسمة فاهدي الأمور واحتوى الزوجة والأبناء كنت إذا استفحل الأمر وثارت الأعصاب لا اترك مجال للشيطان فاتوضىء بسرعة وأقوم أصلى فوالله أنى انتفض في الصلاة وهذا الأمر يقهرهم 

خرجت في لليله من الليالي حزين مكسور الخاطر وركبت سيارتي لا اعلم أين المسير المهم أنى خرجت حتى من المدينة وكانت استمع إلى شريط الشيخ عائض القرني (( لا تحزن )) وتجاوزت محطة الرحيلى على طريق المدينة وكانت الساعة بعد منتصف الليل وكان من ضمن ما سمعته في الشريط مردغه الجبين لله وإظهار توحيد الالوهيه والربوبيه فخرجت عن الخط العام في الصحراء وأوقفت السيارة وتوضاءت وجلست أصلى على الرمل ومردغت الجبين لله ليس هناك احد غيري وخالقي صليت ما قدر الله ان أصلى وبعد أن انتهيت قمت ولكن شعرت بدوار وغثيان واستفرغت دما احمر قاني ليس قليل بل كثير وخرج منى كتله واحده مثل الزئبق 

في اليوم الثاني وأنا عند الشيخ للرقية عندما صرعت وتكلم الشيطان واخذ يسب ويشتم ويقول (( الله يلعن عائض القرني ويلعن أشرطته وسألها الشيخ واش دخل عائض القرني في الموضوع قالت له هو الذي هلكنا وعلمه مردغه الجبين لله هذا نكبنا)) ونحن عند الشيخ كان يسالنى احد المرضى يقول لي انصحني بعمل اعمله قلت له اسمع وأخبرته بان يفعل ما فعلت ماذا حصل من الرجل (( طالع فيه الرجل ثم تفل عليه وقال أنت بتودينا في داهية وقام وخرج من الغرفة )) واكتشفت أنى كنت أتحدث مع الشيطان وليس مع المريض وهذا من عيوب الرقية الجماعية فلا تعلم أنت مع من تتحدث فتجد أن المصابين يتكلمون مع بعض ويسالون بعض أنت كم سنه لك في العلاج فيقول 15 سنه وهو كاذب المريض لم يتكلم بل أن الشيطان هو الذي تكلم والسبب هو إحباط المعنويات ومحاوله إفهام المريض انه لن بشفاء من المرض 

اعراض السحر = اعراض مستخدم المخدرات .......!!!!!! 

وهذا من خبث الشيطان وحتى تعتقد أن الذي أمامك هو شاب داشر وحتى يتخلى عنه الأصدقاء والأقارب وهو في الحقيقة ماهو ألا رجل مسحور هو لا يعلم انه مسحور كيف يحصل هذا الأمر 

ستعرفه لاحقا 

______________________________
(((( الفصل السادس)))) 

اعراض السحر = اعراض مستخدم المخدرات .......!!!!!! 

وهذا من خبث الشيطان وحتى تعتقد أن الذي أمامك هو شاب داشر وحتى يتخلى عنه الأصدقاء والأقارب وهو في الحقيقة ماهو ألا رجل مسحور هو لا يعلم انه مسحور كيف يحصل هذا الأمر 

أعراض السحر الواضحة: 

1- بزوغ العين وبريق ......................المخدرات تفعل نفس الاثر 

2- جفاف الفم.......................... .........المخدرات تفعل نفس الأثر 

3-عدم استقرار النظر اى أن المسحور لا يستطيع أن ينظر إلى المتحدث مباشره لان الفكر يتبع النظر وإذا كان الفكر مشتت فان النظر لا يثبت ولا يستقر ومستخدم المخدرات فكره مشتت لذلك نظره لا يستقر ولا يستطيع النظر إلى المتحدث 

4- عدم استقرار النظر لان الشيطان يخاف أن يفتضح أمره فيضن انه أذا نظر في المتحدث اكتشف أمره......كذلك مستخدم المخدرات يخاف أن ينظر إلى المتحدث فيكتشف أمره 

5- رائحة عرق المسحور رائحة غريبة كبريتيه نفاثة ...المخدرات تفعل نفس الأثر 

6- العصبية الزائدة والتشنج .......المخدرات تفعل نفس الأثر 

وفى هذا المقام فان الحديث يطول وذو شجون هل نستطيع أن نقول كل مسحور هو مستخدم مخدرات أو كل مستخدم مخدرات مسحور أو ممسوس . 

الحقيقة قمت بعمل بحث بعد أن من الله عليه بالشفاء باسم ((من سبق من ؟؟)) وكنت ا قصد من سبق السحر أم المخدرات وأضيف إليكم هذى المعلومة أكثر من 70% من مستخدمي المخدرات مصابين بالسحر والمس عرفه من عرفه وجهله من جهله ولا يظن البعض أن السحر لا يفعله ألا البشر بل أن السحر يقوم به بعض الشياطين بعد أصابه الإنسان والسبب الاذيه . 

دعونا نلقى الضوء على الايه الكريمة 

((.وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَانًا فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ (36) وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَصُدُّونَهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ (37).)) 

((..وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا..)) .... 

.... يقول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ((لايزنى الزانى حين يزنى وهو مؤمن )) 

وللمعلومة أن من تكرر منه الزنى فلا يأمن على نفسه من تلاعب الشياطين به لماذا لان الله سبحانه وتعالى هو الحافظ اسمعوا قول العلماء ((تالله ماعدا عليك العدو الا بعد أن تولى عنك الوالي فلا تظن أن الشيطان غلب ولكن الحافظ اعرض)) 

المخدرات تبعد عن الله وتفرغ القلب من محبه الله وتولد المعاصي واكبر سلاح للشيطان المخدرات لماذا؟؟...لا انه يشرب الخمر يدخن يزنى يستخدم العادة السرية ويسرق يلوط كل شي ممكن أن يفعله أذا هو اعرض عن الله وأصبح جسمه مفتوح وليس فيه اى حماية من الله أين التحصينات التي أوصانا فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أين الذكر أين القران أصبح القلب أجوف فارغ ألا من المنكرات فكيف يكون تحت الحماية من الله أكثر مستخدمي المخدرات لو كشفنا عنهم لوجدناهم مرضى من المس 

اسمحولى سوف أخذكم قليل ونخرج عن موضوعنا ثم نعود إليه وحتى تبسط إليكم الأمور سوف أقص عليكم قصتين حتى يتضح لكم الأمر 

اعرف شخص كان قاب قوسن أو ادني من الموت بفعل المخدرات ادخل المستشفيات في سويسرا وفى جده وفى كل مكان وكان تحت اهتمام من المسؤلين ولكن لم تنجح تلك المحاولات في تركه للمخدرات وكان يسكن في منزل خاص فيه وهو عازب وكذلك أخوته كل واحد منهم في سكن خاص فيهم أما والدهم فهو يعيش في منزله الخاص وأكثر الشهور خارج المملكة وليس معه احد في القصر إلا شخص واحد وزيره أو القائم على شون القصر وأيضا الأب يعيش لوحده بعد موت الأم كان الأبناء لا يحبون والدهم ويكرهونه وعاشوا 35 سنه على هذا الأمر أما صاحبنا مستخدم المخدرات فكانت أراده الله أن الله انتشله من الضياع بعد أن اشرف على الموت أكثر من مره بفعل المخدرات وانقلب 180 درجه ترك المخدرات وعاد إلى الله والتزم وأصبح يصلى كل الفروض في المسجد ويصوم الاثنين والخميس ولكن اكتشف أمر لم يكن في البال عندما استقام وأراد أن يقرءا القران لم يكن يستطيع أن يقرءا حرف واحد من القران يقرءا اى شي ألا القران يتعقد لسانه واكتشف انه كان مسحور وبداء رحله العلاج واستمرت سنوات طويلة تجاوز80% من المرض يقول ألان أتذكر عندما كنت صغير وعمري 14 سنه دخلت غرفه الوزير وكان منزله في اخر القصر يقول كنت العب وفتحت دولاب ملابس وبين الثياب كان هناك حبل متين وكان فيه عقد كثيرة ومسامير يقول شاهدني الوزير وضربني واخبر والدي أنى كنت أفتش في غرفته واتضح أن وزير والده هو من عمل السحر لجميع الأبناء حتى يبتعدون عن والدهم وينفرد هو بالأب ويكوش على ثروة الأب وهذا ماحصل فعلا ومن هنا يتضح أن السحر سبق المخدرات وهو السبب في البعد عن الله ولكن هي ليست بقاعدة 

ولكن السحر أذا لم يتم علاجه فانه يسبب أمراض مزمنة وسرطانات ويسبب الشذوذ ويسبب الموت والقتل وهناك أنواع من السحر تسبب الانتحار ولو تابعتم أخبار الذين ينتحرون لوجدتم في أخر الخبر أن المنتحر كان يعانى من مرضى نفسي وحفظت القضية ضد مجهول وأكثر من يستخدم هذا النوع من السحر الذين ينتظرون ثروات وارث الآخرين لأحول ولاقوه ألا بالله ويكون المنتحر رجل صالح وعلى خير وتستغرب من هذا الأمر كيف يقدم رجل صالح في أخر عمره على الانتحار ...!!! والجواب السحر أصابه بضيق حتى تنطبق ضلوعه على صدره وتصبح الدنيا عنده لأتساوى جناح بعوضه ويعتقد انه لا مفر من هذا الأمر إلا بالانتحار وهو مسكين لايعلم أن هذا من وسوسه الشيطان الخبيث والعياذ بالله 

نعود إلى موضوعنا قلنا أن علامات وأعراض السحر تتشابه مع مستخدم المخدرات والسبب حتى يبتعد عنه الآخرين 

كان لدى في العمل موظف على بند الأجور وراتبه لا يتجاوز 1500 ريال وكان كثير الانسحاب من العمل يصل الساعة 7:30 وبعد ساعة ينسحب من عمله يحاول الالتزام ولكنه يدخن بشراهة عجيبة يذهب إلى دوره المياه ويدخن في الخفاء مديره أكثر من مره يقول لي يا آخى افصله من العمل تعبنا هذا الموظف وأنا ارفض وأقول له اصبر لعله يعتدل في عمله ولكنى كنت أراقبه جيدا كان عصبي نظره لا يستقر كان مديره يقول لي هذا حق مخدرات ولن يفلح أبداء أما أنا فكان لي نظره ثانيه للموضوع وذات يوم حضر الموظف وكان يريد أجازه فرفض مديره وقال له أنت غائب لك أسبوع كيف تريد أجازه ثم احضره عندي كان الموظف لا ينظر لي وكان فمه جاف وجفاف الفم من فعل المس ومتى يصير جافا عندما يكون في مشكله أو عندما يريد أن يتكلم عن نفسه أو يدافع عنها فيفعل الشيطان هذا الأمر وحتى لا يستطيع أن يتكلم المريض فيفضل السكوت ...المهم قلت لمديره اذهب واتركني معه وبالفعل خرج من الغرفة وأقفلت الباب وقلت للموظف اجلس وعندما جلس وكان غاضب قراءة عليه الرقية الشرعية ثواني وإذا هو يصرع وعندما استيقظ قام وهو غير مصدق أن به سحرا او مس قلت له اصدقنى الحقيقة قال والله كنت منذ فتره اشك أنى غير طبيعي من عصبيتي الزائدة حتى أنى كنت أريد أن اضرب والدتي مره وأنا غضبان فأخذت اسأله فاخبرني انه كان يعمل في المنطقة الشرقية قبل أن ينتقل إلى جده وكان يسكن مع احد الشباب العزوبية يقول وكان هذا الشاب يستخدم السحر والشعوذة سبحان الله تذكرت في الحال الجليس الصالح والجليس السوء أخذته للشيخ وطلبت منه مواصله العلاج ألا انه للأسف لم يعد للعمل مره أخرى وفصل من العمل لغيابه المستمر ولا اعلم حتى ألان ماذا حصل له .. 

في كلا الحالتين يتضح لنا أن السحر كان مصاحب لهم ولم يتم اكتشافه والسبب بعدهم عن الله وعندما عاد الأول إلى الله اكتشف انه مسحور وهذا يدل على أن الشخص ممكن أن يعيش بالسحر بدون أن يفتضح أمره خاصة إذا كان من النوع البعيد جدا عن الله ومنغمس في الشهوات وممكن أن تقوم مشاكل بين الأزواج ويتفرقون ويكون الطلاق وهم لا يعلمون أن هذا من السحر وكثيرهى الحالات 

السحر يسبب الخطيئة ويجعل الشخص يقدم على شي ثم يندم على انه عمل هذا العمل ولكن في حاله ضعف وتمكن من الشيطان فانه يفعل اى شي ويكون درجه هذا الشى على قدر تمسك المريض بالدين والذي اقصده أن المصاب بالسحر إذا أصيب به وهو فاسد وبعيد عن الله كان الخطر أعظم وإذا كان قريب من الله كان الدين يحميه ويحفظه فهناك ناس صالحين أصيبوا بالسحر ولكن يحاربون ويتحملون ولكن السحر يجعلهم يخطؤن ولكن سرعان ماينتبه ثم يندم على هذا الأمر أما من كان بعيد عن الله فانه يخطى ويكون خطاءة عظيم وربما يستمر في ذلك وهذا مايريده الشيطان والسحر وحتى تفهموا مااقصده اسمعوا ماحصل إلى زوجتي في دار الرقية 

تقول كان الشيخ يقرءا الرقية ثم كان صلاه المغرب فخرج الشيخ إلى الصلاة وترك المريضات في صالة الروقيه تقول زوجتي وكان بقربها امرأتين يتحدثون مع بعضهم وكانت زوجتي تستمع لهم اسمعوا مادار من حديث بينهم 

الأولى للثانية: كيف حالك 

الثانية : بخير انتى كيف سويتي 

الأولى : والله خليتها تلبس البنطلون الاسترتش وخليتها تطلع فيه السوق وخليتها تفك العبايه قدام الشباب 

الثانية : أنا حاولت معاها انها تزنى حتى لو مع حارس ألعماره الباكستاني لكن الملعونة رفضت 

تقول عندما سمعت هذا الأمر صعقت طبعا زوجتي كانت تعلم أن الكلام هذا صادر من الشياطين وليس من المريضات... انظروا كيف أن الشيطان تمكن من الحالة الأولى وجعلها تقدم على هذا الأمر وجعلها تخرج وتفعل وربما عندما عادت إلى منزلها أنكرت على نفسها هذا الفعل وكيف فعلت هذا الأمر وهى تستغرب من نفسها مثل هذى الأفعال وهى مسكينة لا تعلم أن هذا من فعل السحر وربما شاهدها زوجها بهذا البس وكان الطلاق وكان الفراق وهذى من بعض طرق السحر في التفريق ... وانظر في الحالة الثانية انها قاومت ورفضت الانصياع إلى الزنا ..وهو خلفها يريد أن يوقعها في الخطيئة لأحول ولاقوه ألا بالله 

نعود إلى موضوعنا وما ذكرت هذا الأمر إلا حتى يتبن كيف أن المسحور محارب من كل مكان حتى الأصدقاء والناس ينظرون إليك على انك رجل غير سوى فكل الأعراض توحي انك رجل حق مخدرات فالجسم نحيل والشهية مفقودة والتركيز مفقود العيون زائغة العصبية موجودة ......الخ والمصيبة أنهم لا يواجهونك بشكوكهم وهذا من تأثير السحر وحتى لا تدافع عن نفسك بل يحتفظون بتلك الظنون في صدورهم لذلك يجب على المريض أن يصارح المقربين منه بمشكلته ومايعانى منه دون خوف حتى لو قابل ذلك بالاستهزاء 

عندما أخبرت والدي ووالدتي في بداية المشكلة وأنى مصاب بالسحر كان الاستهزاء ثم كانت نظرة الشفقة أنى مريض نفسيا وكان جوابهم لماذا لا تذهب إلى طبيب نفسي قلت..ليس لدى مانع من ذلك ولكن الزوجة هل هي أيضا مريضه نفسيا قالوا اعرضها على الطبيب قلت طيب والأبناء هل هم كذالك فصمت الجميع تصوروا 7 سنوات مع كل تلك المعاناة والله الذي لااله ألا هو لم يسالنى احد من اخوانى واخواتى أو اقربائى .....أو.....أو.....ولو مره واحده فقط عن ماذا نعانى ولم يكلف احد منهم نفسه أن يسال غير واحد فقط من اخوانى ومره واحده فقط 

مريض السحر يرتاح للذهاب إلى الطبيب النفسي بل أن الشياطين تضيق عليه حتى يذهب إلى الطبيب النفسي...بل تجبر ولى أمره أن يأخذه إلى طبيب نفسي لماذا ؟؟ لان كل الادويه النفسية تصيب الجسم بالضعف وهذا مايريده الشيطان ويصبح مرتع طيب لهم حتى أن مستخدم الادويه لا يستطيع مواجهه الشيطان ولا يستطيع القيام بالطاعات من صيام وصلاه بل لو أراد أن يقطع الادويه فانها تضره الشياطين حتى يعود لاستخدامها أنا هنا لااقول أن لا يستخدم الادويه من يحتاجها بل أن بعض حالات السحر تحتاج إلى متابعه من الطبيب والراقي ولكن لا يطغى عمل الادويه على المريض ولا يستمر عليها كثيرا لاانها هي مصيبة ونهايتها سيئة 

لدى ابن عم مصاب بمرض من 20 سنه يتعالج في مستشفى عرفان بالادويه النفسية وبعد أن فهمت هذى الأمور تذكرته وتذكرت انه أصيب بهذا المرض بعد أن كان من رواد المغرب العربي فقد كان موظف في الخطوط السعودية وكان كل شهرين وهو في ((كازا بلانكا)) بعدها جاءه هذا المرض النفسي وأصبح درويش وصيب بأمراض نفسيه شخصت انفصام في الشخصية 

فكرت في أخذه إلى الشيخ وبالفعل أخذته وكم كانت المفاجاءه عندما أنصرع أمام الجميع ولكن الشيخ قال لاستطيع مساعدته مادام يستخدم هذى الكميه الكبيرة من الادويه يجب أن يخفف منها بالتدريج حتى نستطيع مساعدته وعندما أراد أن يخفف منها تعب وعاد إلى استخدامها ومازال على هذا الوضع حتى ألان وهو يعلم انه مسحور ولكن طول مده استخدامه للادويه النفسية وتقدم حالته جعلت من علاجه مشكله كبيره ألا أن يتولاه الله برحمته.... 

===== 

كل الأمور ضدي كل الناس ضدي حتى مديري في العمل ضدي مهما تعمل من جهد أو تقوم بالإبداع في عملك غير مشكور كثرت المشاكل في العمل وكثرت المشاكل في المنزل إلى أين الهروب....؟؟ هل أتزوج امرأة أخرى على الأقل اهرب من هذا الجحيم ولكن كنت اجلس بيني وبين نفسي أفكر هل لو فعلت هذا الأمر هل هذا هو الحل طيب وزوجتك ماذا سوف يحصل لها مع الأبناء كنت متأكد أنى لو تزوجت سوف تكون نهاية زوجتي الأولى وسوف تتحطم كيف اتركها تواجهه هذا المصير لوحدها ....لقد كانت زوجتي بالنسبة مثل خديجة رضي الله عنها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..لقد وقفت بجانبي عندما كذبني الناس.... وامدتنى بمالها عندما فقدت المال...حتى وان كثرت المشاكل بيننا ولكن كنت اعلم أنها من تأثير السحر فزوجتي تزوجتها عن قصه حب وكانت طول حياتها الستر والغطاء وكانت نعم الزوجة الوفية والحنونة هل اكفاءها بالزواج من اخرى لا...لا.....شلت هذه الفكرة من راسي 


قالوا أقراء البقرة في قيام الليل قلت نفعل فكنت أقوم الليل بركعتين فقط في الركعة الأولى بالبقرة وفى الركعة الثانية الكهف أو يس والله الذي لااله ألا هو أنى كنت اخرج من جده بعد منتصف ألليل واذهب إلى الحرم حتى أصلى قيام الليل وقبل الفجر ارجع إلى جده واستمريت على هذا الأمر من بعد العيد وحتى قدوم شهر الحج 40 يوما وأنا كل لليله اذهب إلى مكة وارجع الفجر ولم يتغير الوضع 

اما الامراض فحدث ولاحرج ابتداء من الدمامل ..الحساسيه .....ارتفاع الضغط ....الام المفاصل .... 


((((( يتبع ))))) 


______________________________ __



الفصل (( السابع))... 

ملاحظه...((( للتنبيه)))... فانا عندما أتكلم عن هذه الأمراض فانا أتكلم عن الأمراض التي سببها السحر وليس كل من به هذا المرض كان مسحور...... فقط للتنبيه 

الأمراض ابتداء من الدمامل إلى الحساسية وارتفاع الضغط إلى تسوس الأسنان وتلفها إلى الألم المفاصل....السحر واقصد شيطان السحر يستطيع بعد أراده الله أن يفعل كثير من الأمراض ويعطل بعض الأعضاء عن عملها 

بدأت الدمامل معي أنا شخصيا وكانت تختلف عن بعض الدمامل في كبرها وفى كميه الخراج الذي يوجد فيها لم أكن اعلم أن هذه الأشياء من فعل السحر ومن آذيه الشياطين وفى كل مره اذهب إلى الطبيب لاستخراج الخراج وبعد أسبوع يعود الوضع من جديد ثم بداء الوضع ينتقل إلى ابنتي الصغيرة وكان عمرها أربعه سنوات لم أشاهد في حياتي دمل بهذا الكبر والشكل وكان موقعه في فخذها ونأخذها للطبيب وعمل الطبيب عمليه استخراج الخراج وبعد أسبوعين دمل أخر في الرجل الثانية ثم أصبح يظهر في مقعدتها فلا تستطيع الجلوس حتى أن الطبيب كان مندهش من هذا الوضع وفى أخر مره ظهرت في مقعدتها كانت في حجم البرتقالة وكانت والدتها تبكى متاثره من هذا الوضع 

كنت لدى الطبيب في صالة الانتظار أتبادل الحديث مع احد الاخوه وتطرق الحديث لما تعانى منه ابنتي فقال لي اسمع القصة وقص على قصه حصلت لابنته اسمعوا القصة ومافيها من العبر .فيها اشياء كثيره والبيب بالاشاره يفهم 

====== 

قال فقد حصل لاابنتى وعمرها 25 سنه ما حصل لابنتك وظهر فيها دمامل في فخوذها حتى أصبح الصديد يسيل على الفخذ ستة أشهر لم يستطيع الطب أن يوقف هذه الدمامل مستشفى عرفان والالمانى حتى أصبح في فخذها ثقب حتى نشاهد العظم من خلال الثقب وبداء اللحم يتساقط من اماكن الدمامل يقول ثم عرضتها على شيخ فقال هذه عين أصابتها يقول فتذكرت ابنتي وأخبرت والدتها أنها كانت يوم خارجه من البيت وكان جارنا واقف قدام بيتهم وانفكت العبايه وكانت تلبس بنطلون ضيق وشاهدها بالبنطلون يقول فقامت زوجته وسرقت حذا جارهم ووضعته في سطل ماء مده ثلاثة أيام ثم جعلت ابنتها تستحم بهذا الماء وبعد أسبوع كانت ابنتي في أتم صحة وعافيه وبراء الجرح .....سبحان الله ... 

========= 

ثم قرأت في لقط المرجان أن السحر يسبب هذا الأمر وينصحون بقراءة أيه من سوره طه وهى (( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ فَقُلْ يَنسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا (105) فَيَذَرُهَا قَاعًا صَفْصَفًا (106). لَا تَرَى فِيهَا عِوَجًا وَلَا أَمْتًا (107)...)) وبالفعل رفضت أخذها للطبيب وجلست أقراء عليها هذه الايه أكررها 30 مره أو أكثر كل 4ساعات بعد 3 أيام لم يكن هناك اثر لهذه الدمامل ولم تعود مره أخرى لها ولا احد منا 

الشيطان أذا عرف انك عرفت الموضوع وتأكدت منه فيتوقف مباشره ويغير الموضوع إلى شي أخر ويستغل الأمراض السابقة في الإنسان يعنى واحد عنده حساسية بسيطة وعالجها فهو يجدها فرصه للعزف على هذا الوتر 

كانت الحرب بيني وبينهم والصراع في قمته وقدر الله أنى تعلمت كثيرا وعرفت أسلوبهم وقدر الله على بالصبر والعزيمة والله لا يصدق احد ماذا يحصل معي وماذا يحصل منهم أشياء لا تحصل في الخيال عندما تعرفت على منتديات الرقية كنت اعتقد أنى الوحيد الذي يحصل له هذه الأشياء وكنت اتحاشا أن اكتب كل مايحصل معي حتى لا يقال أنى أبالغ وعندما بدأت أقراء في قصص بعض الاخوه والأخوات حمدت الله على النعمة والله قصص تحزن ويشب لها الولدان 

تسوس الاسنان : 

وتلفها ونزيف اللثة وقد يستغرب البعض تشاهد شخص متعلم وعلى مستوى من الثقافة وميسور الحال وأسنانه مصابه بالتلف ومتكسرة ومنخوره وشكلها يشماز منها الواحد ولا يذهب للطبيب لااصلاحها حتى هو يستغرب من نفسه لماذا لا يذهب للطبيب حتى تتلف منها 70% 

ارتفاعا ضغط الدم: 

وكان هذا المرض من نصيب الزوجة فدائما يرتفع لديها ضغط الدم ولاحظت انه لا يرتفع إلا إذا اجتهدت في الطاعات يعنى ذا صامت ارتفع إذا دخلنا الحرم يرتفع مما يسبب خروجنا من الحرم ولكن بعد أن عرفت هذا وتأكدت رفضت هذه المساومة من الشيطان وفى ذات يوم دخلنا الحرم بعد منتصف الليل وكان كل شي عادى وبعد الطواف بدأت الزوجة تشتكى من الدوخة وارتفاع الضغط وكانت تريد منا أن نخرج من الحرم رفضت ذلك رفضا قاطع ولم يكن باقي على صلاه فجر يوم الجمعة إلا ساعة قالت الزوجة سوف اسقط على الأرض قلت لها لا يضحك عليك الشيطان ما عندك إلا العافية هو يردنا نخرج من الحرم وبأذن الله لن نخرج فلا تهتمي لذلك ولكن النساء ضعيفات المهم أخذتها في زاوية من الحرم وقراءة عليها الرقية حتى حان وقت الصلاة وصلينا الفجر وبعد الصلاة ذهب منها كل شي وكانت لا تدخل الحرم إلا ويرتفع الضغط لديها وبعد هذه المرة لم يعد إليها ارتفاع الضغط الدم 

الأم المفاصل والعظام : 

وصلني ذات يوم مبلغ من المال سددت بعض الديون وبقى معي مبلغ 1000 ريال قلت للزوجة اسمعي بهذا المبلغ الباقي سوف اذهب غدا للحلقة واشترى خروف وأتصدق به عنى وعن اولادى (( عالجوا مرضاكم بالصدقات )) قالت الزوجة نعم الرئى بعد ساعة أردت أن أقوم من مكاني فلم استطيع من شدت الألم أسفل الظهر استغربت فلم أكن أعانى من شي أبدا كانت الساعة العاشرة المساء ... في الفجر لم استطيع ن أصلى في المسجد أخذت ابره مسكنه (( فلوترين )) وهو مسكن قوى ولكن بعد ساعة لم يذهب الألم إلا شي بسيط فعلمت انه ليس الم عضوي بل من شيطان السحر تذكرت ماقلته لزوجتي عن الصدقة فابتسمت وقلت حسبي الله على الخبثاء لايريدونى أن أتصدق بهذا المال يريدون أن اذهب إلى المستشفى بهذا المبلغ حتى يطير المبلغ على الأطباء رفضت الذهاب إلى الطبيب وبعد العصر نفذت بأذن الله ما قررت وفعلا اشتريت الخروف وتصدقت به ولكن المرض لم يذهب وبقى معي قالت الزوجة شوف الألم لم يزال معاك يعنى مو منهم قلت بل منهم ولكن هم خبثاء لو ذهب هذا المرض لصدقتينى وهم لايريدون أن تصدقي اصبري واستمر المرض أسبوع ثم أسبوعين حتى تجاوز الشهر وأنا طريح الفراش لاستطيع أن أقوم من مكاني تدخل الأهل والأقارب والأصدقاء ورفضت أن اذهب إلى الطبيب أخذت أجازه من ا لعمل شهر كنت متأكد انه من السحر لان المرض يزيد أذا قامت الصلاة فلا استطيع أن أصلى إلا جالس أو نائم وبعد الصلاة يخف 50% من الألم تدخل مديري في العمل وقال ربما معك دسك في الظهر قلت كلا معي الخبثاء فقط كنت أقراء على زيت وادهن مكان الألم أسفل الظهر حتى أن مديري حجز لي موعد في مستشفى الملك فهد طبيب العظام ورفضت والله عندما كنت اختلى مع نفسي كنت أتحدث إليهم وأقول (( اسمعوا والله الذي لااله ألا هو لن اذهب بأذن الله إلى الطبيب فلا تتعبوا أنفسكم معي فانا عارف أللعبه )) بعد شهر و17 يوم ذهب المرض فجاءه وقمت وكان لم يكن بى شي . وكنت اعلم والله لو سمعت كلام الناس وذهبت الى المستشفى والله سوف ابقى صريع للمرض شهور وسنوات وسوف يتلاعب بى الشيطان كثيرا ومن طبيب الى طبيب مع كل هذه الامراض فقد استطعت بفضل من الله ومنته 5 سنوات لم اذهب الى طبيب 

هناك بعض الألأم تذهب ببعض الأعشاب مثل أكثر المسحورين والممسوسين من الشيطان يعانون من الآم أول ما يقومون من النوم ويكون الألم في باطن القدم ولا يستمر أكثر من 5 دقائق ولو ذهب إلى الطبيب لما عرف السبب او قال له زياده املاح وهذه تذهب بالاستمرار على تمره العجوة والتصبح بها سبع حبات على الريق فأنها مفيدة وتلغى كثير من الاذية في الجسم كذلك الحجامة في الكاحل مفيدة وتزيل الألم بأذن الله 

الصداع المزمن : 

حدث ولأحرج بل أن هناك غير الصداع كأنه صداع وهو ليس بالصداع تجد المصاب يضع يده على جبينه ويفرك الجبين لا يشعر بألم ولكن لا يعرف لماذا يفعل هذا ولا يعلم أن السحر قد وصل إلى فروه الرأس 

كانت الاذيه بيني وبينهم في حرب شرسة كانت جلسه الشيخ الراقي تبدءا بعد العشاء كنت أذا قررت أن اذهب إلى الراقي امرض ولا استطيع أن أقود السيارة ويصيبني إعياء واضح حتى صلاه العشاء أصليها بثقل وخوف كبير حتى أبنى أصبح مثلى يتعب قبل الذهاب إلى الشيخ وفى لليله من الليالي وبعد صلاه العشاء تحركنا إلى الشيخ ونحن في الطريق لاحظت أنى لم اتعب ولم تظهر عليه علامات الإعياء فقلت لأبنى ذلك فقال حتى أنا ياابى لست خائفا ولست مرهق وكانت المفاجاءه عندما وصلنا منزل الشيخ وجدنا على باب منزله لوحه مكتوب فيها أن الشيخ في أجازه وسوف يعود للرقية بعد أسبوع سبحان الله معنى ذلك أنهم كانوا يعلمون أن الشيخ غير موجود لذلك لم نتعب ولم نخاف طيب ماذا حصل بعد ذلك شوفوا كيف خبث الشياطين بعد أسبوع رجع الشيخ ورجعنا للرقية والتعب والإجهاد وبعد فتره ونحن في طريقنا للشيخ تكرر الموضوع فقال لي ابني أبويه شكل الشيخ في أجازه قلت لماذا قال لم اتعب قلت له حتى أنا لم اتعب قال أبنى طيب ارجع بلاشى نروح ونلقاه غير موجود ويروح الوقت بلاشى ...ابتسمت وقلت له بل نذهب بأذن الله وعندما وصلنا للشيخ وجدنا الشيخ موجود والمرضى موجودين ولم نتعب ألا بعد وصولنا ... طبعا الغرض من ذلك أن نعتقد أن الشيخ غير موجود ولا نذهب للجلسة.... هنا ياتى دور الخبرة وفهم بعض حيل الشيطان 

نتيجة لهذه الأمراض والمشاكل وخاصة أن الأمور قد استفحلت فقد أثرت على عملي وأصبح الغياب سمه من السمات مما سبب لدى حاله نفسيه صعبه خاصة وان ا لمدير العام صديق قديم ووقف بجانبي سنتين وقفه رجل أصيل وتحمل كل شي يصدر منى بصدر رحب لم يتذمر ولم يشتك ولكن أنا بدا ت اخجل منه والأمر طول ولا اعلم كم سوف يستمر هذا الوضع وإذا استمر الوضع كما هو سوف اسبب إحراج لمديري وزميلي وأضره إذا أخذها من قاصرها واطلع من العمل وأتفرغ للعلاج لعل الله يفرجها استخرت الله وقررت تقديم التقاعد المبكر من عملي ... علمت الزوجة بالأمر قالت راتبنا كبير ولم يكفينا فكيف إذا أخذت التقاعد سوف ينقص الثلث وكانت تبكى... قلت لقد استخرت الله وقررت 

كانت مفاجاءه للجميع الوالد والأخوان والأخوات والأصدقاء تأخذ التقاعد..!!! 

من يترك المنصب والوجاهة والقيادة وماذا سوف تعمل تجلس في المنزل تحملت كل ماقيل وما يقال سهام تصيبني في مقتل اخذت التقاعد وجلست فى المنزل وتزامن ذلك ان ترك ابنى الكبير الدراسه ورفض الذهاب الى المدرسه واصبح الاب والابن عاطلين كانت تلك ضربه قاضيه للزوجه اصابتها بالاحباط الزوج والابن فى المنزل ثم اصيب ابنى الاوسط عمره 12 سنه بمرض القالون المتقرح واصبح يحيض كما تحيض النساء قالوا هذا المرض نادر ولايوجد الا فى امريكا او جنوب افريقيا سالت الطبيب عن الاسباب قال حتى الان العلم لم جد اسباب ولكن هى مجموعه فرضيات واصبح لون الابن شديد الصفره بسبب نقص الدم فى الجسم واصبح وكانه قد اصيب بمرض نقص المناعه الايدز وهزل جسمه واصبح مثل الهيكل العظمى ..... 

وفى احد منتديات الرقيه الشرعيه دخل المنتدى ذلك الشيخ الدكتور العالم الجليل والذى ارسله الله فى الوقت المناسب ... ليقلب الاوضاع راسا على عقب .... ويضع النقاط على الحروف .... وكانت نقطه التحول فى حياتى كلها ,,,, 

((( يتبع ..))) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قبل ان ابداء فى الفصل الثامن هناك احد الامراض سقط سهوا واحببت ان امر عليه وهو 

ضعف البصر 

يستطيع شيطان السحر ان يتلاعب باعصاب العين فيضعف النظر فقد ضعف النظر واستخدمت النظاره الطبيه سنوات حتى اكتشفت امر السحر وعندما تعرضت للرقيه الشرعيه فلاحظت انى كنت اتضايق من النظاره وعندما اراجع الطبيب يجد ان درجه النظر قد تغييرت فيكتب لى الدرجه الجديده واعمل نظاره جديده ولكن بعد اسبوع او اسبوعين اتعب منها واراجع الطبيب فيجد ان درجه لنظر قد تغيرت فيكتب الدرجه وترددت عليه كثيرا وكاد الطبيب ان يجن من هذه التغيرات وبعد استخدام العلاج بداء النظر يعود تدريجيا وتركت النظاره الى الابد ولم يكن هذا حالى انا فقد كانت معنا اخت كريمه اصابها مثل هذا الامر حتى لم تعد تستطيع القراءه حتى بالنظاره ولكن مع استخدام العلاج (( سوف نذكره لاحقا )) بداء النظر يعود اليها تدريجيا 

تنبيه الى بعض الاخوات الكريمات 

كثيرا من النساء يتعرضن بشكل او اخر الى مثل هذا الامر ويتعرضنا للعلاج بالرقيه ولكن بدون فائده وهن لايعلمن ان ازواجهم هم المصابين فقد جلست اعالج زوجتى سنه ونصف حتى ظهر فيما بعد واتضح ان الاصابه تكمن فى شخصى انا ومن المناسب جدا ان اتعرض لهذه القصه فذات يوم اخذت زوجتى الى الشيخ فى جلسه النساء وانا جلست انتظرها فى الخارج وقابلت صديق قد احضر زوجته لدى الشيخ ايضا وكان يشتكى من نفس الامر ثم افترقنا وبعد سنتين تقريبا تقابلنا لدى شيخ اخر وسالته عن اوضاعه فقال ان الاوضاع كما هى فسالته هل تعرضت انت للرقيه قال لماذا : الزوجه هى المريضه قلت له جرب لن تخسر شى وبعد ان انتهت جلسه النساء رجعنا بعد صلاه العشاء لجلسه الرجال وكانت المفاجاءه انه هو المصاب وليست زوجته سنتين او اكثر وهو يعالج زوجته ولم يكن يعلم انه هو المصاب وهذا من مكر الشياطين والسحر وحتى لايعلم الضحيه انه هو المقصود فيتعرض للعلاج حبيت ان امر على هذه النقطه المهمه جدا جدا 

(((( الفصل الثامن )))))) 

كان لدخول ذلك الشيخ اكبر الأثر في نفسي وفى نفس كثيرا من المرضى كان الأب والأخ والراقي والموجه والتربوي لله دره رزقه الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة لقد كان دكتور في الشريعة في احد جامعات المملكة وليس كل دكتور دكتور كان مختلف في كل شي في علمه وفى متابعته كان اليد الحنون التي انتشلتني بعد الله من الصفر .. لم يكن راقي بل كان معالج يعالج المرضى قبل 18 سنه وترك الرقية عندما خاف الفتنه على نفسه...لم يكن مثل رقاه هذا الزمن كلا كان مختلف ... 

عندما بداء يكتب في المنتدى علمت أنى أمام عالم كبير وشيخ جليل فكلامه غير ما يقال وغير ما يكتب في هذا الموضوع.. كنت اشعر أن الله أرسله لي وحدي وليس لا احد أخر منذ أن بداء يكتب في المنتدى تابع معي وسالنى كم لك في هذا البلاء ...قلت 5 سنوات ...قال : كثير ياابو فلان ... 

كانت كلماته هذه مفتاح الأمل الذي زرعه في نفسي ولكن كنت أقول كلهم مثل كذا كل شويه وطالع في المنتديات واحد راقي ويتكلم كلام اكبر من أن يصدق أنا افعل أنا من يقهر الشيطان أنا المريض لا يأخذ في جلستي أسبوع وكله كلام فاضي ما عندك احد وكلهم مغرورين ويضحك عليهم الشيطان وهم يضحكون علينا وما في ألا بيع في هذا العسل والزيت واعتقد أنى استهلكت طن من العسل ولكن الذي كان يشجعني انه غير الآخرين لم يكن يتكلم عن نفسه لم يقول أنا فعلت وأنا عملت كان يراقب مااكتب وكان يدرس حالتي وكان متابع معي عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة والله كل ما سجدت سجده لله دعيت له بالجنة 


علمني أن الموضوع ليس قرءان يقرءا 
علمني أن الموضوع ليس عسل يوكل 

الموضع هو 

ظلام 

و 

نور 

و 

عقيدة و 

ونية و 

ودعاء 

و وقلوب مريضه 

القادم أحلا ((( ونبدأ ندخل في الثقيل ))) واعلم أن كثيرا من المرضى لن يعجبهم القادم وسوف يشتمني البعض والبعض سوف يقفل الجهاز والبعض سوف يبكى لاانه سوف يصيبهم في مقتل ((( وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنقَلَبٍ يَنقَلِبُونَ ))) لان القادم سوف يفضح الشيطان ويعريه امامكم ولكن (((وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ اللّهَ غَافِلاً عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الأَبْصَارُ ))) 

((((يتبع ))))) 

(((الفصل التاسع ))) 


علمنى ان الموضوع ليس قرءان يقراء 
علمنى ان الموضوع ليس عسل يوكل 

الموضع 

هو 

ظلام 

و 

نور 

و 

عقيده 

و 

ونيه 

و 

ودعاء 

و 

وقلوب مريضه 

نعم علمني أن الموضوع ليس قراءه قران..... قال يابنى القرءان علاجا لروحك المريضة أما الشيطان فعلاجه الدعاء والذكر...... 

علمني أن في جسمي روحين روحي وروح الشيطان وكلا منهم يريد أن يسيطر على الجسم..... فروحي تحتاج إلى النور.... وروح الشيطان تحتاج إلى الظلام 

علمني أن الشيطان لا يعمل ألا في الظلام ويعيش في الظلام ويموت في الظلام ويكون في الدرك المظلم من النار وكذلك الساحر لا يعمل ألا في الظلام ويعيش في الظلام وحياته كلها ظلام في ظلام .... 

علمني أنهم لا يستطيعون مواجهه النور فهو قاهرهم والنور هو هلاكهم ...قال يابنى عمر بن الخطاب تهابه الشياطين فهل كان يحمل عصى قلت : لا ..قال هل كان يحمل سيفا...قلت ...لا ... قال يابنى عمر بن الخطاب كان يخرج منه نور وهذا النور لا تستطيعه الشياطين لا تستطيع أن تصمد أمامه انه يحرقهم انه يمزقهم انه نورالأيمان 

قال يابنى أن القران في مثل حالتك لا يكفى للعلاج قلت : سبحان الله كيف هذا ياشيخ والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول (( . وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاء وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلاَ يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إَلاَّ خَسَارًا..)) قال نعم صدقت قال شفاء(( لِّلْمُؤْمِنِينَ)) ولكنك لست مؤمن قلت سبحان الله كيف هذا قال أنت مسلم ولم يدخل الإيمان قلبك قلت وضح لي قال عندما تريد أن تزرع بذره وتريد أن تأتى أكلها فانك أول شي تعرض التربة للضوء وتقلبها وتحرثها وتسمدها ثم تضع ألبذره ثم تسقيها فتنبت نباتا طيبا وتأتى أكلها بعد حين أنت تحتاج أن تعرض قلبك للإيمان وتزرع فيه نور الإيمان وتعرضه لنفحات الإيمان والعقيدة والتوكل ثم ياتى القران ليجد أن الأرض جاهزة للزراعة فينسف القرءان الشيطان نسفا قال يابنى لو أردت أن تعرض الإسلام على كافر هل تعرض عليه القران أم انك تعرض عليه الإسلام قولا وعملا ثم تقرءا عليه القران .... 

قال يابنى ...ألا أن في الجسد مضغه أذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهى القلب فإذا صلح قلبك وكان عامر بالنور فلن يستطيع الشيطان أن يعيش في هذا القلب والجسد سوف يخرج وهو صاغر بأذن الله أنهم لا يعيشون ألا في القلوب الخربة انه يحاول أن يطفئ هذا النور الذي في قلبك ولكن هو خبيث انه لا يستطيع أن يطفاءه دفعه واحده لا انك سوف تنتبه له لذلك سوف يطفاءه قليلا قليل حتى لا تنتبه له قلت ياشيخ بالله وضح قال أن الشيطان خبيث وهو يعرف عنك أكثر مما تعرف عن نفسك لذلك سوف يأتيك من باب الشهوات والشبهات والحرب بينكم سجال .. 

قلت طيب ماذا تقصد بالدعاء فانا لى سنوات ادعى قال يابنى لم يفضح نبى الشيطان كما فضحه نبينا محمد بن عبدالله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد عراه وفضحه وكان هلاكه على يده لقد بين لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل شى عن الشيطان الا اننا لم نسمع ولم نفهم ان من الادعيه من السنه ومن التحصينات ماهو كفيل برد كيده فى نحره 

قال يابنى ان اصعب كلمه على الشيطان هى كلمه التوحيد لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد وهو عل كل شى قدير 

لقد وضع لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قواعد واسس نبنى عليها حياتنا خاصه وان عدوك قد تهددك وتوعدك امام الله وقال (((قَالَ أَرَأَيْتَكَ هَذَا الَّذِي كَرَّمْتَ عَلَيَّ لَئِنْ أَخَّرْتَنِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ..... لأَحْتَنِكَنَّ... ذُرِّيَّتَهُ إَلاَّ قَلِيلاً ))) 

قلت ماذاا تقصد بالتوكل والعقيده قال يابنى عقيدتك فيها خلل لقد نفخت الشيطان حتى اصبح كالجبل فلعب بك وتلاعب بكم وهو لايسوى جناح بعوضه يابنى كل ماكتبته من قصتك وماذا فعل بكم الشيطان زاده غرور الم تسمع قول الله (( وانه كان رجال من الانس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا)) 

يابنى الم تسمع قول الله (( وماهم بضارين باحد الا باذن الله )) قلت : الا تصدق ياشيخ ماذا فعلوا بى قال : بل اصدق اكثر من هذا واعلم انهم يفعلون اكثر من هذا ولكنك نسيت انهم عبيد مكلفون مثلنا ولاكنهم عصاه ونسيت ان كل شى بامر الله وحده 

(((( يتبع )))) 

______________________________ ___
المسحور مستحيل ان يعرف من الذى سحره لاان هذا شرط من شروط السحر ولو كل انسان عرف من سحره لكان الموضوع بسيط 

السحر عاده يكون بعيد عن المسحور ويعمل من اثر من المراد سحره يعنى يوخذ من ملابسه والتى تكون فيها اثر من عرقه او اظافره او شعره بعض السحر يوضع فى القبور ويكون القصد منه القتل والبعض يوضع عند مجرى النهر والقصد منه النزيف المستمرللشخص المراد سحره ((اعرف امرأه 20 سنه وهى تنزف )) والبعض يوضع عند موقد النار مثل الافران والقصد منه اشعال قلب المريض بالمرض كلما اشتعلت النار والبعض يوضع فى مهب الرياح يعلق بالشجره وكلما هبت الريح مرض الشخص وهذى الاسحار صعب الحصول عليها الا ان يرحم الله المريض فيرى رويأ يعرف فيها موقع السحر او ان شيطان السحر يعترف بمكان السحر ولكن تاثير السحر يكون اقل من السحر المشروب والماكول والمشموم 

وتاثير السحر الماكول والمشرب والمشموم تاثيره اقوى على المريض لاانه يكون فى جسم المريض ولكن بعد اراده الله يكون اتلافه ممكن طبعا عندما يكون ماكول او مشروب ربما لايتذكر المريض ولايعرف من وضعه له 

والشياطين خبثاء فهم يسمعون مايدور من حديث بين المريض واقاربه وزوجته مثلا فى حالتى انا كنت اناوزوجتى نتحدث ونقول ممكن فلانه من الناس وضعت السحر يقوم الخبيث يخلينى اشاهد رويأ ان فلانه حطت السحر مثلا فى مكان كذا وهى بريئه من هذا الفعل يخلون الواحد يشك فى اقرب الناس له والغرض اثاره الفتنه بين الاقارب والارحام ومستحيل ان يتذكر من سحره 

اما فى حالتى فبعد ان تلف الله السحر كنت ذات يوم اقراء القران فجاءه توقفت ولاح امام بصرى موقف حصل قبل 7 سنوات اقشعر بدنى معقول ....7 سنوات ....لم افتكر هذا الموقف ...ابدا ابدا لم يمر على هذا الموقف فكانه قد مسح من الذاكره ...نعم ......هى....ولاغير.... 

اتصلت بعد المغرب زوجه صديقى وقالت انها فى طوارى مستشفى الملك فهد وان ابنتها فى حاله خطره وزوجها بعيد لاانه كان يعمل خارج مدينه جده اتجهت الى المستشفى بسرعه وفى مدخل الطوارى قابلتها قالت لقد انتهى الامر وابنتى بخير قلت الحمد لله وقبل ان اتحرك قدمت لى كيس وقالت هذا لك فيه مفاجاءه اخذت الكيس وانا مستغرب ماذا فى الكيس وعندما وصلت السياره فتحت الكيس واذا هو 

(( توله دهن عود)) ...... دهنت بها وشميتها ...واذا هى لاتسوى 5 ريال.... 

استغربت ماهى المناسبه لهذه الهديه ....واستغربت من نوع الدهن لاانه كان من ارخص الانواع ....ولكن لم يسعفنى التفكير ...رميت التوله فى درج السياره .....اتذكر ان ابنى الاوسط والذى يعانى من نزيف حتى الان قد فتح التوله ووضع من الدهن ... 

بعده تلك الشمه .. ..غبت عن العالم 7سنوات ...قتلتنى وانا حى ..... 

وحتى لايروح تفكير البعض بعيد .... 

اقسم بالله الذى لااله الا هو ....لم يكن بينى وبين تلك المرأه اى علاقه غير شرعيه ولم اشاهد منها اى شى مريب فانا اعرف زوجها منذ 10 سنوات ولكن الموضوع غيره نساء فقط زوجتى لاتعرفها فقط مره واحده زارتها ثم رفضت ان تزورها مره ثانيه قلت لها لماذا قلت ....لم ارتاح لهذه المرأه ..ربما وصل لها خبر وكان الحقد ... 

الغريب انى كنت ازور زوجها فى منزله ولكن بعد تلك الشمه لم ادخل منزلهم حتى الان 8 سنوات ,,,
______________________________ _______
((((الفصل العاشر))) 


سؤال للجميع.....لماذا يهرب الشيطان من الأذان ؟؟....ولا يهرب من قراءه القران 

لماذا عند ولادة الطفل يؤذن في إذن الطفل وفى الأذن الثانية الاقامه ؟؟ 

لماذا في الحروب تسمع المجاهدين يرددون الله اكبر....ولا يقران القران 

سؤال يستحق الوقوف عنده قليل 

كلمه التوحيد ترهبهم تزلزلهم ...لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل ى قدير 

كلمه..... الله اكبر ..... تقذف فى قلوبهم الرعب لايستطيعون مواجهتها هى تهدم روح الشيطان وترفع من 

روح المريض حتى فى الحروب عندما تسمع كلمه الله اكبر تتردد تقابل العدو ببساله وبقوه عجيبه ولكنها 

فى المقابل تزلزل العدو الكافر الملحد الخبيث (( إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلآئِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُواْ الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ الرَّعْبَ فَاضْرِبُواْ فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُواْ مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ )) (( سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُواْ بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ )) 

خطوات العلاج 

(((((1)))) قال لى الشيخ اسمع يابنى اذا اردت الشفاء فنفذ مااقول لك واتبع تعليمات العلاج ولاتغيرها اصمد امامها شهر.... 6 شهور... سنه ..سنتين..... لاتغير العلاج مهما يحصل لك حتى يحكم الله فى الاخيرلك ... وينهار الشيطان ويخرج وهو صاغر ان الشيطان اذا شعر بالخطوره وان نهايته قد قربت حاول ان يراوغ وسوف يوسوس لك ان العلاج غير فعال وان هناك علاج افضل ثم سوف يستعين بشياطين الانس وسوف تلاحظ ذلك فى محاوله الاحباط من الجميع لاتستمع لااحد وواصل بعزيمه وصدق ... 

1 - مع كل أذى كبير أو صغير قل :إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني إلى آخره....... ستنسى وتفوت عليك في البداية ولكن بعد ذلك تجد نفسك بدون شعور تفعل وأجور المصائب تتضاعف بكثرة اللإسترجاع. 2 -أجعل القضاء والقدر نصب عينيك وذكر نفسك بأن كل شيء بكتاب فليس هناك شيء حدث بالأمس لم يكن في كتابك ولا اليوم ولا غدا فلن تموت قبل يومك وجميع حركاتك وسكناتك قد علمها الله وأثبتها فتعلق به ولا تخشى الدوائر 

العلاج بالاذكار 3 -(((((أذكار الصباح والمساء))) 

ولااقصد بها تلك الاذكار التى لايتجاوز عددها عشره او عشرين بل اقصد تلك الاذكار الموجوده فى حصن المسلم الكتاب البرتقالى وهى تتجاوز 155 ذكرا تلك الاذكار يجب ان يقراءها المصاب جميعها فى جلسه واحده بعد الفجر وبعد صلاه المغرب تريد كلمه التوحيد وتحريك اللسان بها 

لاإله الاالله وحده لأشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير اكثر من 400 مرة الى 600 مره الى 1000 مره والمراد ان يبقى المريض على الذكر طوال اليوم لاان هذا لايستطيع مقاومته الشيطان 

(( لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله )) اكثر من 500 مره 

والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاه الابراهيميه كما في التحيات صباحا ومساءا كثيرا 500 ومافوق 

سبحان الله وبحمده )) كثر من 400 مرة صباحا ومساء وتقوله ((( بصوت مسموع وتخلو بنفسك ))) وخير الأوقات لقولها قبل شروق الشمس وقبل غروب الشمس وإذا غلبك ظرف فقلها ولو بعد ساعات من وقتها المفضل((( ولا تتركها أبدا)) 

ستشعر بوهن وتعب ولكن لا تخشى من بعض الأعراض مثل الدوار وضيق النفس وشدة بلاء وهذه لاشك من الشيطان بدأت سهامك تضربه في عقر داره ولا يستطيع أن يهرب منها....وهذه الأعراض مؤقتة وتذهب الملازمة...وهي تحدي صريح بين روح الشيطان والإنسان فإن غلبته في هذه الجولة فستغلبه في باقي الجولات بإذن وستنتصر عليه عاجلا أو آجلا. 

بدات العلاج وفى اليوم الاول وبعد صلاه المغرب جلست اقراء الاذكار فى المسجد حضر جارى وقطع عنى الاذكار ذهب وحضر واحد ثانى وراح الوقت وجات صلاه العشاء وانا لم اقراء صفحه اليوم الثانى صليت ورحت البيت وبدات اقراء فيها بدات الاذيه فى البيت الاطفال مضاربات الزوجه تقطع الاذكار اريدك فى موضوع مهم تذكرت شيخى عندما قال سوف يحاولون احباطك ذهبت الى المجلس واقفلت الباب وواصلت قراءتها يدقون الباب نريدك لاارد عليهم خلاص حطيت كل تعلميات شيخى فى التنفيذ مره مرتين ثلاث مرات الجميع عرف انى لن ارد عليهم وبداء الوضع يصبح طبيعى لدى الجميع وبدات الالم وبدات الضيق والكدر وشعرت بتحرك شى فى بطنى كان يصل معى الامر وانا اذكر الاذكار ان اصيح بصوت عالى واقول 

(( لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لالالالالالالالالالالا)) 

ارمى الاذكار ثم اتذكر شيخى ارجع اواصل فى الاذكار اشعر بشى يتكور فى الظهر اسفل الكتوف اى احد يضع يده على هذه المنطقه استفراغ مباشره مصحوب بدم او بلغم ابيض صافى نقى كانه الماس مادة السحر تسبب مثل السعف وشبه حروق لظاهر البدن ومثل دوالي الرجلين الاحظها بوضوح بعد الاذكار والرقيه تظهر على الفخوذ مثل الحرق او الرضه كذلك تظهر فى زوجتى اذا خلصت الاذكار تاخذ نصف ساعه من وقتى اجلس اردد 

لاإله الاالله وحده لأشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير )) اكثر من 500 مره (( سبحان الله وبحمده )) اكثر من 500 مره (( لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله )) كنت بعد ان اصلى قيام الليل اجلس ارردها الى الصباح بعض الاحيان لااستطيع ان اتحمل اسقط مغشى عليه منذ ذلك التاريخ قبل سنتين او اكثر قليل لم اترك هذه الاذكار والتحصينات حتى اليوم والله انها عجيبه والله لو تعلمون مافيها ماتركتوها مريض او غير مريض انها الحصن الحصين من الله والله شفت الخير الكثير منها تصور منذ سنتين وانا صباحا ومساء اذكرها جميعا 155 ذكرا كنت اشترى حصن المسلم بالعشرات حتى لاتضيع فى السياره فى المنزل فى كل مكان السبحه كانت تساعدنى فى عدم النسيان وكنت اشترى السبح بالعشرات لاانهم يقطعونها وتضيع الاشرطه كنت اشتريها بالعشرات حتى لو انقطع شريط يكون البديل موجود حتى المسجل خربوها اكثر من مسجل اشتريه من النوع الى يقلب اتوماتيك لكن يخرب اشتريت سونى من افضل الانواع وبرضه لم يسلم من الخراب ولكن كنت مصمم على الحرب والله سبحانه تعالى ساعدنى كثير 

حتى الابناء تعلموا واصبح الوضع عندهم شى طبيعى وعادى جدا مره جانى احدهم وكان عمره 10 سنوات يبكى من اخوه ضربه وسالته ليه ضربك سكت مااتكلم ناديت الثانى 12 وقلت له ليه ضربت اخوك قال ياباب كنا نمزح قلت له تمزح تضربه اش كنتم تلعبون سكت شكيت فى الامر قلت للصغير قولى اش كنتم تلعبون قال يابابا كنا نلعب هو الشيخ وانا المريض وكان يقول ليه بتطلع ياخبيث والا اضربك... وضربنى .....لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله شر البليه مايضحك 
______________________________ ___
(((الفصل الحادى عشر))) 

كان الشيخ كثيرا مايدندن حول الشهوات والشبهات ولكن لم أكن افهم مايقصده كثيرا ولكن بعد أن أخذت التقاعد المبكر وتفرغت للقراءة اشتريت كتب بن القيم وبن تيميه وبن باز وكثير من كتب العلم بدأت افهم مايقصد الشيخ وكنت دائم اختلى بنفسي أراجعها وأتفكر في كثير من الأمور فتذكرت يوما أن لي في العذاب سنوات وابحث عن العلاج ولكن كنت ((((أدخن ))) ولم أفكر في أوقف هذا الخبيث كنت دائما ادعى في سجودي يأرب آنت تعلم بحالي وضعفي ونفسي الاماره بالسوء فساعدني على أن أوقف التدخين كنت أذا توضاءت طالعت على نفسي في المرايه واتفل علي نفسى نعم والله وأقول إلى متى وأنت تدخن (( الم يان للذين امنوا ....)) وكنت كلما قررت إيقاف التدخين اسمع صدى الصوت من داخلي وهى تقول لا تستطيع في بادي الأمر كانت توهمني أن في التدخين فوائد وانه متنفس وعندما شعرت بعزمي على ذلك وأنى قد قررت أن أعاهد الله على القران أن لااعود إلى التدخين سمعت نفس الصوت ولكن أوضح واقوي وهى تقول كيف تعاهد الله أن تترك التدخين طيب ألا تعلم أن العهد عظيم فكيف تنقض العهد مع الله انك لا تستطيع فأنت تدخن منذ 27 عاما وسوف تعود إلى التدخين ونقض العهد شي عظيم اترك عنك العهد اقسم بالله العظيم أنى تذكرت احمد بن حنبل وحوار الشيطان معه قبل الوفاة تبسمت قلت يعنى هل تريدون أن توهموني أن هذا حرص منكم على أن لانقض العهد شاهت الوجوه انتم أول من نقض العهود والمواثيق وبسرعة البرق أخذت المصحف حتى لااتردد في القرار وقلت لزوجتي اسمعي مااقول وحتى تكوني شاهده لي لا عليه ووضعت يدي على القران وما أن وضعتها حتى بدأت يدي ترتعش ارتعاشا سريعا ولكن أكملت وقلت لزوجتي اشهد الله وملائكته وأشهدك أنى قد تركت التدخين للابد وهذا عهد منى على الله بذلك ...ماذا حصل كنت جالس على طرف السرير فسقطت مصروعا تقول زوجتي كنت كأنك خروف مذبوح وتنتفض وكان تيار كهربائي قد مسك وإذا هي تقول بصوت مسموع سمعته زوجتي معي يصدر من داخلي وعلى لسانى 

(( لعنه الله عليك حرقت أخر ورقه من اوراقى ))) 

نعم كانت ورقه من أوراق الشيطان ولكن حتى في تلك المواقف كانوا يكذبون فلم تكن تلك الورقة أخر ورقه بل كانت هناك ورقه أخرى 

نعم التدخين هي اكبر سلاح للشيطان اقسم بالله على ذلك ألان وبعد هذه السنين أنا اجزم أن التدخين مفتاح كل شر حسبي الله عليه لقد شعرت بالفرق الكبير لقد شعرت بانسانيتى كبشر لي كيان لم يسلم ثوب من ثيابي من حرق ألسيجاره صحتي.. السواد الذي كان في الوجه بداء ينحسر...مهما كنت أضع من عطور ودهون ولكن بدون فائدة مع وجود رائحة الدخان 

عندما اركب مع زملاء يدخنون أقول يالله يالله 25 عاما وأنا مضايق زوجتي وابنائى بهذا التدخين هل كانوا يشمون تلك الرئحه مثل مااشمها ألان 

اقسم بالله أنى لم اتعب من ترك التدخين لقد تركته قبل 15 سنه ولمده 4 شهور تعبت عندما تركته في الأيام الأولى والشهر الأول ولكن انتكست بعد الشهر الرابع وعدت بشراهة أما هذه المرة والله لم اتعب وكانى لم أدخن في حياتي.... العملية الانسحابيه في التدخين أكثرها وهم بمساعده القرين قرين السوء العملية هي عمليه تعود تريد ألسيجاره في يدك وهذى المشكلة حليتها بالسبحة كلما اشتاقت يدي للسيجارة أخرجت ألسبحه وجلست أسبح لله كانت المشكلة في الرئة كنت كلما شعرت بان الرئة تريد عمليه شهيق وزفير وضعت المسواك في فمي 

تغيرت الأوضاع سيارتي أصبحت نظيفة غرفه نومي أصبحت نظيفة ملابسي كلها عود وورد وعطور ذات رائحة طيبه 

يالله 5 سنوات وأنا ابحث عن العلاج وكنت مصرا على التدخين بعدها وعندما اذهب للشيخ انصح كثيرا من الأخوان بترك الدخان رجال كبار ملتزمين ويدخنون قلت لهم اقسم بالله العظيم انه بفعل الشيطان اتركوا التدخين أن كنتم تريدون النجاة ومازال البعض مصر حتى كتابه هذه المشاركة أنا أقول هي هبه من الله احمده عليها لقد منحنى من القوه والعزيمة والاراده والتوفيق الشى الكثير ... 

اتخذت الزوجة 3 قرارات سريعة داخليه 

1- كان الأبناء يستمعون للاغاني ولديهم أشرطه وكان القرار إتلاف كل الاشرطه وعدم السماح لهم بادخالها آو الاستماع لها كنت أتوقع أن لا ينجح القرار خاصة بوجود أبناء في سن المراهقة 

2- لم يكن لدينا دش لاسابقا ولا لاحقا ولكن كان الأبناء لليله الخميس يحضرون أشرطه أفلام فديوا وكان القرار ممنوع دخول الأفلام إلى المنزل 

3- كان الجميع يصلى في المسجد كل الفروض إلا أن الأبناء صلاه الصبح يصلونها في المنزل وكان القرار الجميع يقوم للصلاة في المسجد وكانت مهم الزوجة كنت احزن عليها لاانها تتعب الصباح وهى تصحيهم هذا يدخل الحمام وهذا يروح ينام في الصالة وكانت تلاحقهم حتى يلحقون بالصلاة 

عدت انا وزوجتي لصيام الأيام البيض من كل شهر والاثنين والخميس بعد انقطاع سنوات 

انعكس هذا الأمر على زوجتي وظهر بوضوح على وجهها فقد كان البعض يسألها ماذا تضعين على وجهك لتصفيه ألبشره 


______________________________ _________


(((الفصل الثانى عشر ___ مهم جدا ))))) 

ذهبت إلى المسجد لصلاه الجمعة دخلت وإذا الخطيب يخطب لم أجد مكان إلا عند الباب جلست وأنا انظر إلى مكاني قرب الاحذيه الخطيب يخطب.... وأنا لا اعلم ماذا يقول الخطيب... فالخطبة بيني وبين نفسي الأمارة بالسوء وقع في النفس الم كثير كنت انظر إلى مكاني وانظر إلى داخل المسجد لماذا أنا هنا عند الباب كان من المفترض أن أكون في الصفوف الأولى من المسجد كل هذا الجمع أفضل منك 1000 مصلى وأنت أخرهم حزنت على نفسي حزنا شديد لا يعلم فيه إلا رب العباد أخفيت دمعه قلت كيف تريد الشفاء وأنت متأخر عن جمع المسلمين تذكرت عمى الشيخ لله درك يا عمى نعم أمراض القلوب هي ولأغير الصراع مع الشيطان عجيب ويحتاج إلى سلاح وعتاد وأنا لا احمل غير الكلام انتهت الصلاة وأنا مكسور حزين كان هذا الأمر منذ سنه ونصف تقريبا وكانت أخر مره احضر إلى المسجد متأخر وأصبحت احضر إلى المسجد الساعة 10:30 الصباح أتطهر والبس الجديد من الثياب واضع الطيب واذهب إلى المسجد خلف الإمام مباشره أقراء 5 إلى 6 أجزاء وقبل أن يصعد الخطيب إلى المنبر بنصف ساعة أقراء الأذكار فربما صادف وقت أجابه الدعاء لم أكن اعلم أن في هذا المكان عزه ورفعه في الدنيا والآخرة ادخل ألبقاله الصيدلية الجميع يرحب بى ويعرفوني مرحبا أبو فلان .. من وين تعرفني يااخى؟؟ قال أنت تصلى معنا في الجامع الفلاني قلت في نفسي طيب أنا أصلى في الجامع منذ 5 سنوات ولم يعرفني الناس إلا بعد أن حرصت على ذلك الموقع سبحان الله تذكرت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال أن هذا المكان لا اهل النهى والأحلام ... قلت لها هل سمعتي ..لم اسمع لها صوتا نعم لا تسمع لهم صوتا في مثل هذه الأمور(( صم بكم عمى فهم لا يرجعون )) 

قلت مادام الأمر ما ذكر فلماذا ابنائى لايشاركونى هذه السعادة قلت لهم من يحضر لصلاه الجمعة مبكرا أعطيه 10 ريالات ,, 

شهوه الجنس 

قال لي الشيخ يا بنى لا تطارد الحرمة في المنزل كثيرا لم افهم قصد الشيخ قلت ماذا تقصد قال يا بنى كان العلماء والزهاد يأخذون مقدار حاجتهم من الزوجة فقط وينتبهون إلى أمور حياتهم أن كثره الجنس تميت القلب وقلبك يحتاج إلى النور والضوء للصراع مع الشيطان 

تفكرت في هذا الأمر ياالله... ياالله .. ياالله.. هل هذا شيخ أم جني كيف عرف هذا الأمر كيف عرف ما يدور داخل منزلي وفى أدق التفاصيل بيني وبين زوجتي هل هو ساحر هل هو جني تبصرت فتذكرت انه((... دكتور عالم كبير...))) إذا هذا الأمر ليس فحوله منى جاتك خيبه يابو ..... إذا هذا الأمر هو من فعل السحر وإلا كيف عرف الشيخ...فعلا لقد طغى الجنس على كل تفكيري كل لليله الجماع والله العظيم كنت اعتقد أنها فحوله ففهمت أنها فحوله الشيطان والله لقد اسرنى تمكن من عقلي كل تفكيري كان في الجنس واحمد الله انه لم يتعداه إلى الحرام 

هل فهمت يااخى الحبيب اختى الكريمة نقاط ضعفنا هل فهمت كيف خطوات العلاج كيف نعالج القلوب المريضة 

كنت إذا فرغت من العملية الجنسية اسقط في الأرض واشعر أن وزنى طن اشعر أن كانى كتله من الحديد والأرض كتله مغناطيس اقسم بالله كنت أقول للزوجة اشعر بشعور غريب لا افهمه اشعر بثقل معنى ذلك أنهم كانوا يستمتعون معنا بهذا الجنس هذا إذا لم يكن كل الترتيبات من اجلهم هم سبحان الله العلم نور بدأت اخفف من العملية الجنسية كثيرا شعرت بنشاط أخبرت شيخي الفاضل 

قال ابحث عن أشياء أخرى 

قلت في نفسي ماذا يقصد الشيخ هل يقصد الحرام قلت ياشيخ بإذن الله لا اقرب الحرام وان كنت قاب قوسين أو أدنا من الحرام ولكن الله عصمني منه قال فتش ابحث لعلك تجد شي أخر قلت ماذا يريد أن يفهمني هذا الشيخ لله دره كم هو أديب كم هو حنون كم هو مربى جلست أفكر فيما قال تذكرت قلت معقول هل يقصد 

(((((.... العادة السرية ....))))) 

وإذا بذلك الصوت يخرج مثل الصاروخ من داخلي تلك الفاجرة الخبيثة وهى تقول (( خل عنك الجنان من قال العادة السرية فيها شي معاد باقي إلا تحلف عليها كمان هذه من الفطرة يامجنون وكل الناس تعملها )) )) قلت مدام صوتك خرج أيتها الفاجرة ففي الأمر سرا ولكنى سوف ابحث الأمر أخذت نفسي وتوجهت لدار الرقية الشرعية وجدت المرضى مجموعات قبل الدخول على الشيخ كنت بالنسبة لهم مساعد الشيخ فدائما ما اكتب لهم ما أجده في منتديات الرقية الشرعية مفيدا لهم قالوا ماذا جاءت به اليوم وكانوا تقريبا ستة أشخاص كلهم قد تجاوزا الأربعين سنه وما فوق حتى الخمسين قلت لهم اسمعوا أن العادة السرية هي بفعل السحر لم أعطيهم فرصه للتفكير حتى لا يفسد على الشيطان ما أريد أن استنتجه قلت ولا شفاء لكم إلا بترك تلك العادة الخبيثة تشجع احدهم وقال ضاحكا : والله انك صادق أنى اترك زوجتي تنام في غرفه وأنا في غرفه حتى افعل العادة السرية .. تشجع الثاني وقال نعم والله : زوجتي ترفض كل ما طلبتها للفراش فالجا لها قال الثالث : والله أنى افعلها يوميا لكن ألوم نفسى بعد أن انتهى منها طفت على كل المجموعات فكانت النتيجة جميعهم يعملون العادة السرية الا من رحم ربى وكل واحد منهم يعتقد أن هذا الأمر هو خاص فيه ولا يعلمون أن هذا الأمر بتحريض من شيطان السحر نعم انه من فعل الشيطان الخبيث انه التسلط على العقول إذا العادة السرية هي غذاء للشيطان ومفسده للعقول لا تعرف كبيرا ولا صغير ذكرا كان أو أنثى ... 

ثم يظهر علينا من هو من بني جلدتنا ومن هو يشهد أن الإله إلا الله وان محمد الرسول ومن هو نحسبه على خير من يفتى ويقول عليكم بالعادة السرية ليس فيها مضره يا أمه الإسلام يا أمه نخر السوس والشيطان في عقولها نترك كتب الدين والفقه ونبنى كل شي على تحاليل ومختبرات الغرب والتي أعمى الشيطان قلوبهم بل هم والشيطان خرجوا من رحم واحد يا أمه الإسلام يخرج منا من يقدم العادة السرية هديه لشباب آلامه الاسلاميه ... 

والده الامام احمد بن حنبل تأخذ بيد ابنها وعمره 9 سنوات وتقدمه إلى المسجد وتودعه وهو بن 14 سنه وهو متجه من الشام إلى اليمن تقدمه للبحث عن الحديث يقطع 3000 كم في الصحراء وبين الهوام والحيوانات المفترسة فيضل الطريق يتوضآ ويصلى ركعتين يرفع يده إلى السماء فيقول (( اللهم اهدنى إلى مااختلف فيه من الحق بأذنك )) ويسلك الطريق فإذا هو الطريق الصحيح .. ونحن نقدم العادة السرية لشباب آلامه بدون خجل (( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى وَلَا كِتَابٍ مُّنِيرٍ (8) ثَانِيَ عِطْفِهِ لِيُضِلَّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَنُذِيقُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ (9) ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاكَ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِّلْعَبِيدِ (10))) 

يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : لو أن أحدكم إذا أراد أن يؤتى أهله قال : بسم الله , اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان مارزقتنا , فانه يقدر بينهما ولد في ذلك لم يضره شيطان أبدا 

هذا وهى زوجتك وحلالك ولك فيها الأجر والثواب يجب أن تقول هذا الكلام حتى لا يضر الشيطان ابنك ..طيب وماذا يحصل لو لم نقولها يعنى من الممكن أن يضر الشيطان الزوجة وأنت تجامعها وممكن أن يضر الولد إذا حملت فما بالك بمن تفسخ من ثيابه وهو يعمل العادة السرية إلا يكون عرضه كبيره للشيطان 

يقول رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من أراد أن يخلع ثوبه فاليقول ((بسم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو)) لماذا .. ؟؟ لاانها تجعل بينك وبين الشيطان حجاب فلا يراك ((( يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لاَ يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُم مِّنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْءَاتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاء لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ ))) ......((( وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرآنَ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ حِجَابًا مَّسْتُورًا ))) 

إذا هم يشاهدونا فعلا فهذا كتاب الله...طيب وإذا شاهدونا فما هى المضرة ولماذا الخوف ...؟؟؟ هل شاهدتم شاب يريد أن يعمل العادة السرية فيقول (( قبل أن يخلع ثيابه بسم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو)) لاوالله كذب من يقول هذا 

هل شاهدتم شاب قبل أن يعمل العادة السرية يقراء القران حتى يجعل بينه وبين الشيطان حجاب لا والله كذب يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من أراد أن يدخل الخلاء فاليقول ((اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث)) طيب وإذا لم اقل هذا الكلام معنى ذلك ممكن أن أتضرر من الشيطان هذا وأنا أريد قضاء الحاجة فما بالك بمن يتعرى ويعمل العادة السرية هل من يقوم بالعادة السرية هل سوف يقوم بها في المسجد استغفر الله هل سوف يعملها في محاضره دينيه استغفر الله الغالبية سوف تعمل هذا العمل داخل اللوبي الشيطاني في الحمام في مساكنهم وقاعاتهم أكثر مرضى السحر والمس يأخذون وقت طويل في دورات المياه في قضاء الحاجة وفى الاستحمام لماذا ... ؟؟ 

بن القيم يقول (( لو نظرت إلى الوجوه البشرية لوجدت أن معظمهم مصاب بالصرع الشيطاني بعضهم يعلم وبعظهم لايعلم إلا عندما تأتيه الوفاة )) هذا قالها بن القيم قبل مئات السنين فما بالك باليوم وشباب آلامه الاسلاميه ينامون على الاغانى والصور ومزامير الشيطان فما بالك بشباب آلامه الاسلاميه وهم مصر وعين بالفيديو كلب وبالعادة السرية بما بالك بشباب آلامه وهم يسيرون محملين بالنجاسة كم شاب يعمل العادة السرية ولا يغتسل من الجنابة وينام وهو على جنابة وينام وهو غير محصن بالأذكار وينام وهو فريسة سهله للشيطان هل ترضى اخى المسلم أن شاب يعمل العادة السرية ويتخيل زوجتك أو ابنتك وهو يعملها أليست هذى من الدياثه لا يشم رائحة الجنة ديوث .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

قال عمر بن ا لخطاب رضي الله عنه ليس العاقل الذي يعرف الخير من الشر ولكنه الذي يعرف خير الشرين 

وقالت عائشة رضي الله عنها : قد افلح من جعل الله له عقلا 

وقال بعض أهل العلم : 

لما اهبط الله تبارك وتعالى ادم إلى الأرض أتاه جبريل عليه السلام بثلاثة أشياء الدين والخلق والعقل فقال : أن الله يخيرك بين هذه الثلاثة فقال : ياجبريل ماريت أحسن من هؤلاء ألا في الجنة ومد يده إلى العقلالعقل فضمه إلى نفسه فقال للآخرين: اصعدا فقالا: أمرنا أن نكون مع العقل حيث كان فصارت الثلاثة إلى ادم عليه السلام وهذه الثلاثة أعظم كرامه أكرم الله بها عبده واجل عطية أعطاه إياها وجعل لها ثلاثة أعداء هم :الهوى... والشيطان.... والنفس الاماره ...... .والحرب بينهم دول وسجال 

أذا مما ذكر يتضح لنا دور العقل في حياه البشر وان العقل لا يكتمل ألا ومعه الدين والخلق. 

والشيطان لم يكابد شيئا اشد عليه من مؤمن عاقل وانه ليسوق مائه جاهل فيستجرهم حتى يركب رقابهم فينقادون له حيث شاء ويكابد الشيطان المؤمن العاقل فيصعب عليه حتى ينال منه شيئا من حاجته وقيل أن أزاله الجبل صخره صخره أهون على الشيطان من مكابده المؤمن العاقل لذلك يحرص الشيطان على أن يتسلط على عقل الإنسان من ثغور كثيرة رويدا رويدا حتى يتمكن منه وإذا تمكن من عقله استطاع أن ينفذ إلى مركز العمليات ومعقلها إلا وهو القلب ومتى ما وصل الشيطان إلى القلب وتمكن منه استطاع أن يطفئ ذلك النور الذي في القلب فيستاسره ويتمكن من قيادته حتى يسلمه إلى الفضائح التي يتعجل بها في الدنيا الجلد ...والرجم ...والقطع... والصلب ...والفضيحة 

ماهى هذه الثغور التي ينفذ منها الشيطان حتى يصبح الإنسان نقادا له ؟؟؟؟؟ 

(((( ثغر الأذن)))) 

والقصد أن الشيطان يلزم ثغر الأذن فيدخل فيها ما يضر العبد ولا ينفعه ويمنع اى شي يدخل إلى الأذن فيه نفع للمريض قال الله تعالى (( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نِبِيٍّ عَدُوّاً شَيَاطِينَ الإِنسِ وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُوراً وَلَوْ شَاء رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ )) ويدخل عليها من النفس ماتستهويه من الباطل وسماع المنكر من القول فيجعله يتذكر كلامات الغزل والإعجاب والألحان فيجعلهم يستمعون إلى الاغانى الهابطة والموسيقى الرخيصة ليحرك الشهوات 

ثغر العين النظر ومد البصر: 

فإنهم يمدون النظر إلى ما حرم الله إلى النساء في الأسواق والتلفاز والقنوات الهابطة فيفسد الشيطان عليها هذه النظرة بنظره الغفلة والاستحسان والشهوة فيبذر الشيطان في القلب بذره الشهوة ثم يسقيه بماء الامنيه ثم لا يزال الشيطان يقوى هذا الجانب ويعده ويمنيه حتى يقوى عزيمته ويقودها بزمام الشهوة إلى النخاع فتسقط النفس الأمارة بالسوء فريسة سهله للشيطان فيوقعها في العادة السرية كبداية لما هو اكبر من ذلك 

((( وَيَوْمَ يِحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعاً يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُم مِّنَ الإِنسِ وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَآؤُهُم مِّنَ الإِنسِ رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِيَ أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا إِلاَّ مَا شَاء اللّهُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَليمٌ (128) الأنعام))) قد يعتقد البعض هنا من تفسير الايه أن القصد هنا انه الاستمتاع الجنسي ولكن الأمر هوغير ذلك فَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ الْإِنْس رَبّنَا اِسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضنَا بِبَعْضٍ قَالَ الْحَسَن : وَمَا كَانَ اِسْتِمْتَاع بَعْضهمْ بِبَعْضٍ إِلَّا أَنَّ الْجِنّ أَمَرَتْ وَعَمِلَتْ الْإِنْس إذا أن موارد الهلاك هو أتباع الشيطان وتنفيذ أوامره والشيطان لا يؤتى ألا من باب الهوى حتى يكون التسلط أقوى 

أن العادة السرية لا تتم أبدا إلا بأمر واحد لا ثاني له 

هو وضع صوره للحبيب في العقل والقلب ومنها تتم العملية 

هل الإنسان يستمني بدون أن يكون قد داخله الشيطان بكثرة التفكير 

في الجنس برؤية صورة أو فيلم أو غير أن مزاوله العادة السرية تتم بالنظر إلى الأفلام الخليعة أو الصور والمجلات حتى في الماضي لم تكن هناك صور أو مجلات ولكن يجعله أسير لا أحلام اليقضه فيلقى في القلب صوره خياليه للحبيب ومنها يبدأ المريض في التخيل والتخيل اشد وطاءه لأنها تحتاج إلى تركيز أقوى واشد وحبس الذاكرة وإغماض العينين وتعلق القلب كله والفكر كله بصوره الخيال ويطلق على هذى العملية (((الخيال الجنسي))) وهى في الحقيقة ( (((الخيال الشيطاني ))) 

قد يقول قائل إنما يفعل الشيطان هذا استمتاعا بالمريض نقول هناك جانب من الصواب أن الشيطان يريد أن يستمتع بالإنسان ولكن ليس هذا في قاموسه وتخطيطه ولكن هو أخبث وأكثر من هذا انه انه لا يريد أن يبقى في عقل وقلب الإنسان شي من النور هو يريد أن لا يبقى في هذا الحيز ألا ما هو متعلق بهوى النفس أن المعاصي تضعف سير القلب إلى الله أو تعوقه أو توقفه وتقطعه عن السير ولا تدعه يخطوا إلى الله خطوه هذا أذا لم ترده إلى الخلف خطوات فالذنب يحجب الواصل ويقطع السائر وينكس الطالب والقلب إنما يسير إلى الله بقوته فإذا مرض بالذنوب ضعفت تلك القوه التي تسيره فان زالت تلك القوه انقطع عن الله انقطاعا يبعد تداركه وأصبح يواجه الشيطان ضعيفا فيتسلط عليه حتى يصبح أسيرا له 

لماذا يقوم الشيطان بهذا الأمر وكيف تكون العادة السرية غذاء لروح الشيطان ودحر وهلا ك للإنسان 

إذا كان القلب ممتلئا بالباطل اعتقادا ومحبه لم يبقى فيه لاعتقاد الحق ومحبته موضع كما أن اللسان إذا اشتغل بالتكلم بما لا ينفع لم يتمكن صاحبه من النطق بما ينفعها ألا إذا فرغ اللسان من النطق بالباطل وكذلك جميع الجوارح إذا اشتغلت بغير الطاعة لم يمكن شغلها بالطاعة إلا إذا فرغت من ضدها فكذلك القلب المشغول بمحبه غير الله وإرادته والشوق إليه والإنس به لا يمكن شغله بمحبه الله وإرادته وحبه والشوق إلى لقائه إلا بتفريغه من تعلقه بغيره فإذا امتلأ القلب بالشغل بالمخلوق والعلوم التي لا تنفع لم يبقى فيها موضع للشغل بالله ومعرفه أسمائه وصفاته وأحكامه وسر ذلك أن إصغاء القلب كإصغاء الأذن فإذا أصغى إلى غير حديث الله لم يبقى فيه إصغاء ولا فهم لحديثه كما إذا مال إلى غير محبه الله لم يبقى فيه ميل إلى محبته فإذا نطق القلب بغير ذكره لم يبقى فيه محل للنطق بذكره باللسان ولهذا في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال ((لا أن يمتلئ جوف أحدكم قيحا حتى يريه خير له من أن يمتلئ شعرا )) )) فبين أن الجوف يمتلئ بالشبه والشكوك والخيالات والتقديرات التي لا وجود لها والعلوم التي لا تنفع 

فلو كان في العادة السرية خيرا أو فائدة لقادنا إليها سيد البشر والموجه والتربوي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وفى موضوع عدم ألقدره على الزواج قال فعليكم بالصوم فإنه لكم وجاء هنا توجيه بالصيام ولم يوجه باستخدام العادة السرية الصيام هو المجاهدة والصبر ولما كان الصبر مأمورا به جعل الله سبحانه له أسبابا تعين عليه وتوصل أليه كذلك ما أمر الله سبحانه بأمر ألا أعان عليه ونصب له أسباب تمده وتعين عليه كما انه ما قدر داء إلا وقدر له دواء وضمن الشفاء باستعماله فالصبر وان كان شاقا كريها على النفوس فتحصيله ممكن وهو يتركب من مفردين : 

العلم ....والعمل 

فمنهما تركب جميع الادويه التي تداوى بها القلوب والأبدان فلا بد من جزء عملي.... وجزء علمي 

أما الجزء العلمي: 

....فهو إدراك ما في المأمور من الخير والنفع واللذة والكمال.... وإدراك ما في المحظور من الشر والضر والنقص فإذا أدرك هذين العلمين كما ينبغي وأضاف إليهم 

الجزء العملي 

من العزيمة الصادقة والهمة العالية والنخوة وضم الجزاءين إلى بعضهما حصل له الصبر الذي قال الله تعالى فيه (( وبشر الصابرين....)) فتهون عليه مشاقة وتحل له مرارته وانقلب ألمه لذة.... 

تركت دار الرقية الشرعية ركبت سيارتي وعدت إلى منزلي وإذا بالصوت من داخلي يقول ( ماذا تريد أن تفعل )) لكن لم أرد عليها قالت يامجنون ماذا تريد أن تفعل انك لن تستطيع... لم أرد عليها قالت (( لن تستطيع فلا تعاهد ربك ماذا تفعل إذا جات الدورة الشهرية لزوجتك هذا من الفطرة ياغبى هذا من الترويح على النفس )) )) ولكن أيضا لم أرد عليها وصلت المنزل وأنا في راسي قرار يجب أن أقوم به مهما كلف الأمر هي الحرب ولأغير الحرب سوف اقطع عنها كل الامدادت سوف اطفي النور عليها لتعيش في الظلام سوف ارفع الضوء في حياني وفى قلبي كهذا علمني عمى الشيخ دخلت الحمام أقفلت الباب وإذا بصوتها يصرخ في داخلي بكل قوه خبثا وفجورا (( لا تفعلها يامجنون عليك لعنه الله )) هي تعرف ماذا قرارات أخذت الموس قطعت كفى سال الدم وضعت الشاش عليه خرجت من الحمام أخذت المصحف وضعت يدي على المصحف عاهدت الله أن لا اقرب العادة السرية وإذا هي تصرخ بكل صوتها ملعون ملعون 

ماذا حصل بعدها ؟؟؟ كلا لم اصرع توقعت مثلكم أن اصرع كما حصل معي عندما عاهدت الله على عدم التدخين ولكن أصاب ابنى الأوسط المريض نزيف حاد يحيض كما تحيض النساء أخذته إلى المستشفى وأنا في الطريق وإذا هي تقول (( سوف تعود )) قلت لها (( ههههه لن أعود يافاجره )) قالت ((سوف نرى.... ابنك ينزف نزيفا حاد )) قلت لها : ابنى في حفظ الله وفى رعاية الله ليس لكم من الأمر شي قالت : سوف يموت .. قلت : الأعمار بيد الله 

نزف الابن حتى أصبح لونه اصفر فاقع ادخل المستشفى محاولات من الطبيب بإيقاف النزيف (( كرتزون )) ابر فقر الدم .. كل الوسائل بدون فائدة ... أصبح كالشبح ...أصبح هيكل عظمى ... والدته تنظر إلى ملابسه وتبكى... انها تنتظر ساعة الوداع ..... 

ولكنى كنت انتظر ساعة الفرج ...,,,,

___________________________


(((( الفصل الثالث عشر)))) 

إن تمسسكم حسنة تسؤهم وإن تصبكم سيئة يفرحوا بها وإن تصبروا وتتقوا لا يضركم كيدهم شيئا إن الله بما يعملون محيط 

نزف الابن حتى اصبح لونه اصفر فاقع ادخل المستشفى محاولات من الطبيب بايقاف النزيف (( كرتزون )) ابر فقر الدم .. كل الوسائل بدون فائده ... اصبح كالشبح اصبح هيكل عظمى والدته تنظر الى ملابسه وتبكى... انها تنتظر ساعه..... الوداع 

ولكنى كنت انتظر ساعه الفرج ...,,,, 

وَلاَ تَهِنُوا وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ 

سالت الطبيب اريد تفسيرا واحد عن مايحدث لاابنى طبيا قال ابنك معه القالون المتقرح هذا المرض لايوجد الا فى امريكا او جنوب افريقا وفى البيض خاصه قال الطبيب نادرا مايوجد هذا المرض لدينا فى السعوديه خاصه فى مثل سنه قلت ماهى الاسباب قال: لم يعرف الطب حتى الان اسباب ولكن هى عده نظريات منها ...التغذيه ...و.....و 

لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ 

قال يجب ان ينقل ابنك للتخصصى فارتفاع درجه الحراره والاستفراغ المستمر والاسهال المستمر هذا غير النزيف معناه دخل مرحله الخطر 

قُل لَّن يُصِيبَنَا إِلاَّ مَا كَتَبَ اللّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلاَنَا وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 

استخرت الله وقررت اخراج ابنى تحت كل الظروف الصعبه قلت انا اعرف ماذا به خرج وهو اشبه مايكون بكتله من العظم بدون لحم اخبرت الشيخ بالامر قال : لاتخاف كل شى بقدرخذ هذه الوصفه 

اذهب الى العطار واشترى هذه الوصفه (( اكتبوا هذه الوصفه غيرموجوده فى الكتب حتى وان كنت لست مريضا ربما تنفع فيها يوما مريض ))) 

100 جرام حب حرمل لونه بني. 100جرام حبه سوداء من التي تحذو اللسان. 50 جرام نانخواه التي تستخدم مع القهوة. 50جرام يأنسون. 30جرام زعفران. 200 جرام شمر. 100 جرام قسط هندي. 10 جرام لبان ذكر مر حق الأكل وليس البخور. 10جرام مصطكة حق الأكل وليس البخور. 30جرام ورق حرمل. 50 جرام كزبرة ناشفة. 100 جرام هليلج أسود زبيب هندى 

تنظف وتطحن وتخلط بما يكفي أي عسل ويستخدم ملعقة صباحا ومثلها مساءا ويقرأ عليه الرقيةالشرعيه . 

وهذه الخلطة تنفع لمن تضرر ابناوه واهله من السحر والمس وخاصه (((ارتفاع درجه الحراره))) ((( توقف القيء))) وخاصة مع أمراض المعدة والسرطان وتنفع الجهاز الهضمي ويحتاج لها في البداية تقريبا شهر متواصل ثم ليجعلها بعد ذلك وقت الحاجة..وتنفع من إرتفاع الحرارة الذي يسببه الجن وخاصة الأطفال.. 

((والأطفال الذين يرجعون الحليب ويستفرغون)): بسبب عين أو سوء في الجهاز الهضمي فإن ملعقة كبيره في ماء مغلي تقريبا نصف ليتر ويضاف ملعقة صغيره على الرضعة يوقفه بإذن الله ويتحسن جدا الطفل في طعامه ويذهب بكاءه والحزاز الذي يظهر على جلده وداخل فمه...وهو ينفع من أول إستعمال. 

الأطفال الذين(( تتوقف بنيتهم أو يتوقفون عن الطعام: وتضعف أجسادهم من العين أو يكون أحد أفراد البيت مسحورا فإن هذه الخلطة تفيدهم كثيرا. 

(((ومن كان يشكو من الإمساك فليشربها مع عصير برتقال تحل ملعقة في العصير ويشرب.)))) 

اصحاب السكر: يستخدمون ملعقة شاي صغيرة مرتين يتجرعه بماء وأصحاب الضغط يستخدمونه بدون خوف فهو ينزل الضغط . 

هذه وصفات مجربه وتشفي بإذن الله معظم لأمراض التي تصاحب السحر والمس والعين وتؤذي الجن هذا شيء مؤكد والمريض الذي يأتيه بكاء عند رؤية هذه العلاجات يجب عليه الاستمرار ولايخاف حتى لو امتدت شهور ففي الأخير سيحكم الله لك بإذن الله 

عملت الوصفه وبدات اعطيها الابن ثم جردته من الملابس ماعدا السروال وجلست اقراء عليه البقره وانفث على ظهره العامود الفقرى وبطنه وبعد الانتهاء من البقره اقراء عليه سوره يس 3 مرات وانفذ على ظهره وبطنه كانت الجلسه تاخذ ساعتين الى ثلاث ساعات كنت اعطيه ثلاث جلسات الصباح وبعد العصر وقبل النوم 3 ايام اليوم الرابع كان الابن مع زملائه فى المدرسه يلعب ويضحك ... 

اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر حتى ترضى ولك الحمد ولك الشكر اذا رضيت ولك الحمد ولك الشكر بعد الرضى 

ولكن هذا الابن مازال وحتى كتابه الموضوع يعانى من هذا الوضع ولكن ليس كالسابق 

كلما سديت باب جاءت الخبيثه من باب اخر والحرب بيينا مستمره لاحظت بعد ذلك ضعف الرغبه الجنسيه عندى استغربت الامر يعنى ياطخه يااكسر مخه ولكن اعرف تفاصيل هذه الامور الغرض من ذلك هو الضغط عليه حتى اعود لممارسه العاده السريه او ايجاد شرخ فى الحياه الزوجيه رفضت ذلك كنت اقراء على الزيت وادهن به الاعضاء التناسليه واسفل الظهر ومناطق الوضوء كذلك الدهان بالمسك الاسود او الورد المقرئى عليه اوبهما معا مفيد جدا طبعا مسح خارجى واذا هو علاج فورى عجيب يشل حركتهم فلا يستطيعون عمل شى 

والشياطين يستطيعون التحكم ببعض اجزاء الانسان الداخليه كنت بعض الاحيان اجد صعوبه فى الجماع تتمثل فى عدم القدره على الايلاج وكان امامى جدار وليس رحم زوجتى ولكن تعلمت فكنت اذا قراءت ايه الكرسى تسلك الامور مباشره كانت معاناه حقيقه 

ولعل الكل مر عليه حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما اخبر بمعناه بان الشيطان يجري في بني ادم كمجرى الدم في الجسد أو كما قال .. والحقيقة أن هذا صحيح وان الشيطان يمكنه من الدخول في جسد الإنسان ويتحكم في الكثير من المراكز المهمة في جسده وأهمها مركزي القبح والجمال.. فهو يمكنه أن يصّور الزوجة كامرأة عادية أو يشغل مركز القبح ضدها بحيث لا تمر أية شراره لمراكز الجنس ويعافها كامرأة فراش ومودة ثم يقوم بتشغيل مركز الجمال عندما يرى أية امرأة أجنبية مما يدفعه للهاث ورآها .. والغريبة أن الرجل يحس بهذا الشعور فهو يندفع نحوها بشكل جنوني بسبب العطل الذي أصاب مركز الجمال في مخه.. وعندما يقضي حاجته يكرهها ويحاول التخلص منها بالهرب .. وهذا أيضا نشاهده في حياتنا اليومية عندما نجد رجلا يلهث وراء امرأة ليست جميلة بينما زوجته تفوقها جمالا وأدبا...او امرأة تلهث خلف رجل اكبر سننا من زوجها مع ان زوجها يفوقه واسمه وادبا وهذا سببه العبث الذي يجريه الشيطان في هاذ ين المركزين الحساسين في المخ وياتى((( القلب)))المشترك الثالث والمهم والاهم فى هذى المهمه 

فالله سبحانه يذكر في القران في آيات كثيرة(( القلب)) ويصفه بأنه محرك للمشاعر والفهموالادرا ك والبصيرة ..ولنقرأ قوله سبحانه (( أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَتَكُونَ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ بِهَا أَوْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصَارُ وَلَكِن تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ )) 

حدد القلب وحدد مكانه فكيف يعمى القلب والعلم الحديث يقول أن القلب عضلة عادية في الجسد مهمتها ضخ الدم .. والحقيقة أن القلب هو المحرك الأول للإنسان من عواطف وغضب وفكر الخ 

وهو الذي يقرر كل شي في الجسم فمثلا هو الذي يجعل العقل ينام .. فهو يمنع عنه الدم بالتدريج حتى يفقد ادراكه وينام ,, وهو الذي يضخ الدم بشدة للعقل وقت الخطر لإعطائه مزيد من الحركة والتفكير .. وهو الذي يقلل الدم عن الجسد في حال التعب لإجبار الإنسان للنوم أو الراحة... وهو الذي يحرك الغدد ويغذيها وله معرفة غريبة في كمية الدم اللازمة لها .. وهو الذي يشعر عندما تدب حشرة على الساق فيضخ دما زائدا في موقع الخطر بحيث تنتبه بوصيلات الشعر فيحس بها الإنسان ويتدارك القرصة .. وهو الذي يسمع صوت الحركة والعقل والسمع نائمين فيضخ الدم للعقل كي ينتبه وينهض.. 

فاذا تحكم الشيطان فى هذه المناطق مركز القبح ومركز الجمال والقلب كانت الاصابه خطيره وهذا م****هده فى سحر المحبه وسحر العطف وسحر التفريق 

نسمع كثيرا من الازواج المسحورين والمعيونين ... انه يشاهد زوجته قبيحه او ان راسها مثل راس الحمار وهى كذلك وبعد التعرض للرقيه الشرعيه يتضح اصابتهم بالسحر او المس او العين ومع كثره الاسحار عرف الناس وفهمت هذا الامر بمجرد ان يقول اى شخص انى اشاهد زوجتى قبيحه وهى تكون جميله معنى هذا انه مصاب ولكن الشياطين تنبهت ان اللعبه اصبحت مكشوفه امام الجميع فباتت تخطط وترسم لااشكال الرذيله والفجور بكل انواعها وحتى لاينفضح تخطيطها بدات تغير من طريقه التحكم فى مراكز القبح والجمال 

واصبحت تتحكم فى مناطق الجنس والاثار فى الرجل والمرأه 

فالوقائع فى حيتنا اليوميه كثيره للمرضى المصابين بالسحر والعين فتجد ان المرأه تصاب ببرود جنسى عن زوجها والزوج يصاب بفتور جنسى عن زوجته ولكن من الممكن ان يسبب شيطان السحر الاستثاره جنسيا للمصابه وهى تنظر الى حارس العماره او بائع الاقمشه او بائع العطورات وربما اقدمت تحت هذه الاستثاره الى فعل عمل تندم عليه بعد ان تعود الى منزلها من ضحكه او ا وكلمه ..او لمسه ...او كشف غطاء الوجه ... وهى لاتعلم انها مصابه وكذلك الرجل وطبعا من كان الوزاع الدينى مفعل بشكل قوى فانه يستطيع ان يتصارع مع الشيطان وان لايسلم امره له 

تقول احداهن تزوجت منذ 20 سنه وكانت حياتنا طبيعيه الا انه فى السنتين الاخيره تغير على زوجى واصبح يقوم بافعال مشينه وشاذه جدا انه غير طبيعى انه يريد ان يجامعنى بطريق غير شرعى اى فى غير موضع الولدورفضت هذا الامر لعدم شرعيته ولقذارته وكثرت بيننا المشاكل ثم صارت تستهويه ان يرتدى ملابسى الداخليه وقت الجماع ولااعلم لماذا يفعل هذا الامر ..تقول انا لااشك ابدا ان زوجى من الجنس الثالث ولكن مالذى يفعله بعد كان رجلا عاقل حتى اصبح يدخن بشراهه وعندما نصحوها باخذ زوجها للشيخ كانت النتيجه واضحه وضوح الشمس 

مصااااااااااب 

تنعدد الاسباب والموت واحد 

كلها خطوات من صنع الشيطان والغرض الطلالالالالالاق والتفريق 

نخرج قليل عن موضوعنا نوضح بعض الامور التى ربما تكون مفيده للبعض 

كثرت الاصااابات فى النساء واستفحل الامر ولاتجد منزل الا وفيه فتاه مصابه او امرأه وامتلات دور الرقيه الشرعيه بالنساءفى احصائيه غير دقيقه فى مدينه جده فقط اكثر من 3000 امرأهتتردد على دور الرقيه الشرعيه شى محزن وياليتهم استفادوا من دور الرقيه الشرعيه بل اصبحت تلك الصالات مرتع خصب للشياطين تنفس عن انفسها وتتقابل وتتواعد وتخطط بل ان الشيطان فى حالات هو الذى ياخذ المريض الى تلك الدور والقصد معروف انه اجتماع اللوبى الكافر براسه الشياطين تشاهد النساء وهم يصرعون هنا وهناك وما ان يبدا الشيخ بالقراءه حتى يبداء العرض عرض الشياطين هذى تصيح وهذى تشد شعرها وهذى تسب وتسخط وهذى تتفسخ ويعتقدون ان الشيطان متاثر بهذه القراءه كلا يااخوانى واخواتى والله ماهذا الا مكيده من مكايد الشيطان 

ان التعرض لروقيه النساء فتنه والله فتنه والله فتنه والغرض منها 

1- افساد قلب الشيخ اولا بالعجب فعندما يشاهد الشياطين تصيح وتتالم هذى تقول خلاص ياشيخ حرقتنى والثانيه تقول هلكتنى والثانيه قتلتنى يدخله العجب.... كيف قتلك الشيخ ..ولك سنوات كل يوم عند الشيخ ومازال هذا المسلسل موجود 

2- كل هذا الصياح والنواح ماهو الامكيده من الشياطين حتى تصرف المريضه عن الاستماع الى القران والتدبر لاان المريض اذا جلس يتخبط فانه لن يسمع القران وهذا ماتريده الشياطين وانا انصح كل مريض ومريضه يتخبط عند القراءه ان يمسك نفسه بقوه لاانه اذا مسك نفسه بالقوه تاثر الشيطان فيستفريغ المريض بعض من السحر 

3- يفسد الشيطان قلب الشيخ بان يجعل المريضه تنصرع امامه وترمى بملابسها وتفسخ غطوتها وتتكشف امامه واذا نظر الشيخ اليها فسدت رقيته وكذب من يقول غير هذا لاان القلب انشعل بما لايصلح 

قلت لااحد الرقاه لماذا لاتترك الرقيه خاصه وانك تضررت كثير فى زوجتك وابناؤك 

قال : لالالالالالااستطيع 

قلت: لماذا 

قال : ادمنت عليها !!!!!!! 

اصبحت الشغله لدى البعض.... ادمان .....وظيفه ... فراغ ..... هل نستفيد من هذا الراقى ....؟؟؟؟؟ لايعنى هذا ان الرقاه جميعا بهذه الصفه ولكن هم قله الا من رحم ربى 

ومع ان زوجتى لم تذهب الى دار الرقيه الا ايام معدودات تقول ماهذا الذى يحدث من ضحك وتفسخ من الشياطين واحده تحدث الشيخ بصوت عالى وتقول له : ليه شعرك مبلول ياشيخ متروش ...ليه متروش.... ياحريم الشيخ متروش..... ثم يضحك بعض النساء..... وتنقلب الجلسه مسرحيه كموديه بطلها شوشو الخبيث هذا مثال بسيط على مايحدث هل علمتم كيف تفسد الشياطين تلك الجلسه ... هذا غير احباط النفسيات للمريضات ولو ان وقت الرقيه صرف فى محاضره دينيه علميه عن العقيده والتوكل .. او عن سيره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لكان افضل لهن 

ان نساانأ يحتاجون الى من ياخذ بيدهم ويرشدهم الى الطريق الصحيح ان نساءنا فيهم الخير الكثير والله ان اكثر النساء المصابات من العاملين 

مدرسات وطبيبات وطالبات لماذا.. 

يااختى الكريمه اتقى الله فى نفسك وفى زوجك وفى ابناؤك يااختى الكريمه اذا اردت الخروج من المنزل اذكرى الاذكار وتحصنى لاتاخذ منك اكثر من دقيقتين ضعى ورقه صغيره على التسريحه واكتبى فيها المعوذات قل اعوذ برب الفلق قل اعوذ برب الناس كل مانظرتى الى المراءه وبعد الانتهاء تحصنى بالمعوذات واذكرى هذا الدعاء 

(الحمد لله الذى سوى خلقى فعدله و كرم صوره وجهى فأحسنها و جعلنى من المسلمين..اللهم أنت حسنت خلقى، فحسن خُلقى ، و حرم وجهى على النار 

هل هذا كثير فى سبيل سلامتك وسلامه زوجك وابناء وسلامه سعادتك الزوجيه لاتجعلون الشيطان يفسد عليكم حياتكم انه عدوكم اللدود ضعى ورقه صغيره عند باب غرفه النوم من الداخل تذكرك بالتحصين وعند باب الشقه من الداخل تذكرك قبل الخروج من المنزل 

اذكرى الله كثيرا 

اكثر المصابات تستغرق وقت طويل امام المرايه وربما تعود وتشاهد نفسها اكثر من 15 مره فى اليوم وهى لاتعلم ان الشيطان هو الى جابها قدام المرايه حتى يطالع فيها وخاصه الجميلات منهن كثير من المصابين يحبون ان يزاولون الجنس مع زوجاتهم امام المرايه ..فتجد غرفه النوم نصها مرايات ...بل ان الامر يتجاوزه بوضع مرايات فى دوره المياه وحول البانيو .......لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟ 

الجاهل : يقول ...ديكووووووووووور 

تتزين وتتصلح المدرسه وتقف بين يدين طالباتها ست ساعات بدون ان تكون محصنه هناك طالبات يعجبون بمدرساتهم فى طريقه كلامها فى لبسها فى اناقتها فى تسريحه شعرها وتصيب معلمتها بالعين وهى لاتعلم... حتى المدرسه لاتعلم الا بعد ان يقع الفاس فى الراس كذلك الطبيبات ....وووووالخ 

تلبس العباءه المخصره للجسم ومجدك لقدام وامجادك وراء وهى لاتعلم انها قد سلمت امجادها للشيطان تخرج متزينه ومتعطره وتمر امام العشرات من الرجال واذا فاتته المقدمه ماتفوته الموخره والعيون المسعوره والمسهومه من الشيطان وبعد قليل واذا هى طريحه الفراش ومن دكتور الى دكتور وياليت تنتبه لنفسها وتروح لشيخ بل انه عقاب لها من الله مايخليها تفكر تروح لشيخ وتبقى طول العمر وهى متاثره 

لم يكن من السابق هذا العدد الكبير من الاصابات فى النساء بل زاد عندما تركوا شرع الله لم تتوفر فى تلك السنين ماتوفره الان شركات دور الازياء من مستحضرا ت تجميل من كرستون ديور ....الى شانيل....الى ...والتى ... تجعل القبيحه جميله وتخرج كاشفه فيعاقبها الله وتصاب بالعين وهى اصلا ماتستاهل العين الى تجيها ولكن 

وماظلمناهم ولكن كانوا انفسهم يظلمون 

اختى الكريمه 

كونى من الذاكرات لان فى التعود على الذكر حصانه ربانيه كيف تحصل الاصابه فى النساء والرجال ولكن فى النساء اسهل قد يقول قائللان النساء يحضن وتاتيهم الدوره الشهريه اقول ليس هذابصحيح والا كان كل النساء مصابات وان كانت تلك الفتره تعتبر ضعف فى المرأه ولكن ليست السبب 

يقول اهل العلم ان الاصابه ودخول الشيطان الجسد لاتكون الا فى اربعه حالات: 

الحاله الاولى: الخوف الشديد 

الحاله الثانيه :الحزن الشديد 

الحاله الثالثه: الفرح الشديد 

الحاله الرابعه : الانغماس فى الشهوات 

كيف يكون الخوف الشديد سبب فى الاصابه انا ابسط لكم الموضوع يعنى وحده جالسه فى المطبخ وولدها الصغير يلعب عندها وفجاءه سقطت مويه حاره على الطفل ماذا يحصل من رده فعل على الام دائما تصيح وتشهق وتشهق وهذى الشهقه القويه تسمى(( فراغى روحى ..)) (( فراغى ايمانى )) وربما ضربت على صدرها وصاحت ياااااااااااويييييييييلللللللل لللى من هنا يستطيع الشيطان ان ينفذ الى داخل الجسد وكلما كان التاثير فى الام قوى كلما كان الدخول سهلا ولو اغمى على الام فى تلك اللحظه تمكن منها الشيطان فى الحال .....ولو قالت عند المصيبه بسم الله او لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله او حسبى الله والله لن يستطيع اكبر شيطان ان ينفذ لاانها ذكرت الله وهنا يوضح اكثر لماذا الذكر والتسبيح يكون حصن للانسان فالمرأة التى تكون دائم على الذكر ودائم تسبح وتقول لااله الا الله ولاحول ولاقوه الا بالله يثبتها الله عند وقوع المصائب لذلك دائم نقول 

اللهم ارزقنا الليقين على مصائب الدنيا وهذا هو الليقين...الاسترجاع عند المصيبه 

. 

مره واحد يقراء عليه الشيخ يمانى وتكلم الشيطان قال ليه دخلت فيه قال كان يعمل فوق جدار وطاح عليه ودخلت فيه لاانه عورنى ....ياسلام ...الشيطان مايقول الحقيقه ...كذاب ...يعنى كل ماطاح واحد دخل الشيطان فيه يعنى كذا الواحد قبل لايشتغل فى موقع عالى يسوى اعلان للشياطين ترى انا بشتغل فوق الجدار روحو بعيد او يحط لوحه .... الصحيح ان الرجل عندما سقط من الاعلى خاف بقوه وهو فى الهواء ساقط فصار عنده فراغ ايمانى او روحى ولوقال وهو ساقط بسم الله مااستطاع ان يضره 

وكذلك خذ قياسا الحزن الشديد على فقد زوج او ابن والذى يخرج الانسان الى حاله عدم الايمان بالقضاء والقدر يصبح لديه فراغ ايمانى يستطيع الشيطان ان ينفذ منه وبالتالى فان الفرح الشديد اسهل فى نفاذ الشيطان لمايصاحب الفرح من فراغ روحى وايمانى خاصه اذا خرج عن امور الشرع من غناء وطرب ورقص وموسيقى صاخبه 

بعض النساء يصابون بالعين وهى لم تخرج ولم تتزين وهى جالسه فى بيتها ....كيف يكون هذا الامر بعض النساء تكون شاطره ومرتبه ونظيفه ومن زود هذه الاشياء تقوم ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن كل يوم وهى حاطه الجمر ومبخره بيتها بالبخور مستكه او عود او...مبثوث ...اى كان نوع البخور فتصاب بالعين وتمرض 

كيف تصاب: 

يعنى مثلا فيه رجال كل ماادخل العماره الا وشم ريحه البخور طالعه من احد الشقق ويسال زوجته من وين هذه الرائحه تقول هذى ام محمد اليوم الثانى نفس الموضوع يقوم يقول الرجال وبدون ان يذكر الله يقول ( والله باين على هذى الحرمه ست بيت )) واصابها بالعين وهى لاتعلم من الذى اصابها وتطيح مريضه وبعد البخور والرئحه الزينه يصبح البيت ريحه بطاله وبعد ماكانت ست بيت صارت ماتدرى عن بيتها وربما تصيبها جارتها بالعين حسد ا عندما تسمع زوجها يمدحها .. 

والسبب انك يااختى الكريمه عندما وضعتى البخور لم تقولى (( بسم الله )) 

هل هى صعبه شفتم كم هى سهله جدا فقط عندما تريدين ان تبخرى بيتك بالبخور اذكرى الله وسمى بالرحمن 

لذلك بعض الناس يفهم الموضوع خطاء ويقول ان بعض انواع البخور تجيب الجن وهذا خطاء وبعض النساء تعتقد انها اذا بخرت البيت باللبان الذكر طردت الشياطين وهى لاتعلم انها بذلك تضر نفسها ان لم تذكر الله 

لايطرد الشيطان الا القران والذكر 

ساااااامحونى طلعت عن موضع القصه شوى ولكن اعتقد ان هذى الاشياء مهمه جدا للتوضيح 

لاحظت ان زوجتى منذ فتره لاتلبس مجوهراتها ولاذهبها سالتها لماذا لاتلبسين بعض من مجوهراتك فى بعض المناسبات قالت الموضه اكسسوارات شكيت فى الامر بحثت عن شنطه المجوهرات والذهب لم اجدها سالتها فين شنطه مجوهراتك قالت ارسلتها عند اختك.. لديها خزنه خفت عليها من السرقه ....برضه مااقتنعت ..وتحت الضغط اعترفت ...انها باعت كل ماتملك خلال 5 السنوات الاخيره ..وكانت كلما تمر بنا ايام عجاف تبيع بعضا من مجوهراتها وذهبها وتدعى كذبا انها مسويه جمعيه ...او اختها ...او.....او احسست بجرح عميق وتمنيت ان الارض انشقت ولااقف هذا الموقف ...شعرت بمراره .... لم اكن اتمنى ان يمر على مثل هدا اليوم.....(( اصيله بنت الاجاويد )) 

(( اللهم اجرنى فى مصيبتى وارزقنى خيرا منها)) 

نمت تلك الليه وانا ابث حزنى وشكوى لله رب العالمين 

وشاهدت تلك الليله رويأ 

(( شاهدت انى معى مفتاح وذهبت الى شى اريد فتحه ولكن هذا الشى صعب على واخذت ادور حوله )) 

)) سالت المعبر عن تفسير هذه الرويأ قال: 
______________________________ __
(((((الفصل الرابع عشر)))) 

شاهدت تلك الليله رويأ 

(( شاهدت انى معى مفتاح وذهبت الى شى اريد فتحه ولكن هذا الشى صعب على واخذت ادور حوله )) 

سالت المعبر عن تفسير هذه الرويأ قال: هل تعانى من مشكله 

قلت نعم 

قال الرويأ تقول : ((( اصبر فان الصبر مفتاح الفرج ))) علمت ان علاجى فى الصبر 

ساصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انى صبرت على شى امر من الصبر 

اشتريت كتاب عده الصابرين وذخيره الشاكرين لابن القيم وكان كالبلسم على الجروح وجدت فيه الايمان بالقدر وجدت فيه الحلقه المفقوده التى كنت ابحث عنها وكان خير معين لى بعد الله فى الصبر وانا انصح اى مريض او مريضه باقتناء هذا الكتاب فهو المفتاح للعلاج 

واصل الشيخ معى يقفل كل امراض القلوب الواحده تلو الاخرى ويسد الثغرات والثقوب فى قلبى المريض ... وامراض القلوب فى النساء لاتختلف عن الرجال فهى من باب الهوى فتجد ان المريضه تذهب الى الراقى والشيخ يوميا وتتعرض للرقيه الشرعيه ولكن بدون فائده تذكر كيف ...؟؟ 

لاان قلبها مازال معلق ببعض المعاصى يوجد فى القلوب ثقوب يجب ان تغلقها حتى لايدخل منها الشيطان ذكرنا بعضها فى السابق ونذكر بعضا منها الان مثل تجد ان المريضه تاتى بعض الذنوب مثل النمص ...وقد تستغرب الأخوات الكريمات بان ذكرت من الذنوب(( النمص)) وتركت بعض الذنوب وهنا أحب أن أوضح أن الشيطان لأيتمكن من المريض ألا من الذنوب التي تكون باب شهوه في العبد مثل..(( شهوه المال وشهوه النساء وشهوه الجنس ))والتي تأتى من إتباع الهوى ولا يتسلط الشيطان إلى من الذنوبالتي فيها لعن وطرد من رحمه الله فالنامصه ملعونة وهى مطرودة من رحمه الله والذي يحب أن يربى في الأموال ملعون من الله ومطرود من رحمه الله والذي يحب التشبه بالنساء والتي تحب التشبه بالرجال فهم ملعونين وجميعهم مطرودين من رحمه الله قد لا تنظر بعض النساء إلى بعض الذنوب ويعتقدن أن الأمر سهل ولا يتعدى حدود الذنب البسيط فنجد أن كثير من النساء قد غيرت من خلق الله وقصرت شعرها حتى لم يعد يعرف هل هي رجل أم امرأة ووضعت نفسها في دائرة الطرد من رحمه الله ثم ماذا ثم تقترف ذنبا أعظم وتنمص حواجبها وتعتقد أن ذلك من الذنوب البسيطة فجمعت ذنبين من أعظم الذنوب والتي توجب الطرد من رحمه الله ثم ماذا ...تصبح خاليه خاوية من الحصانة الالهيه فتصبح فريسة سهله للشياطين فيسود القلب حتى يصبح قاسى و لا تجد مقدار ثقب في هذا القلب لدخول نور الأيمان وهذا مايريده الشيطان.. فكيف بالله عليكم تريد الشفاء وكيف تريد من هذا أن يستجيب للعلاج والرقية بالقران وهذا القلب قد اسود 

وأكثر مرضى المس الشيطاني تكون علاقتهم بالوالدين متوترة وفيها نوع من العقوق وعدم الخضوع والطاعة وتكون على أشدها أذا كان احد الأبوين مصاب بسحر او بمس شيطانى . فتكون الحال اشد والشياطين ليس بينهم رحمه ولا يعرفون الرحمة ..لا أن الرحمة هي صفه ربانيه الاهيه (( الرحمن الرحيم )) لذلك نجد التنافر بين الأب وابنه وتظهر في الذكور أكثر منها في الإناث وتجد ان اقرب الابناء واحبهم الى الاب او الام هو المستهدف الاول فى الاذيه والمضره من الشياطين والغاية معروفه وواضحة وهى تشتيت الاسره التي هي أساس بناء المجتمع المسلم وفى تفككها فساد في الأرض.. 

لذلك من ارادت الاستعجال فى الشفاء عليها باغلاق جميع الثغور والثقوب فى قلبها .. 

السيره النوبيه 

قال لى الشيخ يابنى يجب ان تقراء فى السيره النبويه فانها ترقرق القلوب وهى دواء للقلوب وبالفعل بدات اقراء فى السيره النبويه لم تكن قراتى لها كما كانت فى السابق فبمجرد ان بدات اقراءها بداء التاثير واضح ولم اقراء الاعده صفحات حتى بداء البكاء بكاء غير طبيعى حتى انه يصل بى الامر لااستطيع ان اكمل اشعر بان شى يكتم على انفاسى وعندما ذكرت ذلك للشيخ قال لى (( لقد طابق الدواء الداء )) )) وقال يابنى اى علاج تاخذه وتشعر بثقل عند استخدامه اعلم انه فعال امضى ولاتلتفت الى كل ماتعانيه بدات اقراء فى السيره النبويه وكلما انتهيت منها اعدت قراءتها من جديد ...شى عجيب ....لاتمل منها ...مهما قراءتها سبحان الله ...وبداء القلب يتحرر من تسلط الشيطان ويبداء النور فى القلب يزداد وينحسر ظلام الشيطان 

النيه فى العبادات 

قلت ياشيخ لقد ذكرت سابقا النيات فماذا تقصد قال : يابنى ...لماذا كنت تذهب الى مكه وتصلى قيام الليل بالبقره ...قلت : حتى ادحر الشيطان ياشيخ ...قال : وهل دحرته ...قلت ...لا 

قال هل تعلم ...لماذا ...قلت : لا....قال : لاان العباده لاتصرف الا لله وانت صرفتها لااجل ان تدحر الشيطان ولو صرفتها تقربا لله وطاعه لكن خيرا لك ...يابنى ان جميع العبادت تبنى على النيه فانت تصلى بالنيه دون الجهر بها وتبنى صومك على النيه وتقوم تصلى الليل بالنيه وجميعها تصرف لله..... 

يابنى (( اعمل ليرضى ..لا..ليعطى ...لاانه اذا رضى ...اعطى )) ... 

قال يابنى لقد اسرفت فى تعظيم الشيطان فكل مايحدث لك قلت الشيطان فعل.... الشيطان عمل حتى نفخته وتعاظم هو وتكبر وتجبر وهو لايسوى جناح بعوضه ...قلت ياشيخ اليس هو من فعل الشيطان قال ...لا...هو سبب ...ولكن الله هو من فعل ..(وماهم بضارين من احد الا باذن الله ..)) 

قال اذا اردت الشفاء انسى المرض ..... واذكر الله وسبح الله 

انصحك بقراءه بعض الكتب المفيده مثل روضه المحبين ونزهه المشتاقين وبالفعل بدات اقراء فى ذلك الكتاب يااخوان عندما اذكر هذه الكتب فوالله انها بدايه العلاج كانت من تلك الكتب فلا تستهينوا بها 

كل مايذكره الشيخ كنت انفذه بحذافيره واستمر عليه وكان هو يتابع خطوه بخطوه ...لم يكن هذا الكتاب كتاب عادى 

روضه المحبين ونزهه المشتاقين ولم يكن من السهل على المريض قرءاته ومن كان مريض من السحر او العين او المس وكلها عمله واحده . سوف يشعر بهذا الامر وسوف يجد تعب ومشقه وضيق وانا اطلب ممن يقراء كلامى هذا ويعمل به من المرضى ان يكتب لنا مشاركته وتجربته مع هذا الكتاب ... عندما كنت اقراء الكتاب فجاءه اجد انى استفرغ كميه كبيره من الدم كتله مثل الزئبق ...لقد كان لهذا الكتاب تاثير عجيب على الشيطان والسحر وقد لاحظت ان الكتب التى تتكلم عن الله والذات الالهيه وصفاته جل جلاله تزلزل الارض من تحتهم وربما هذا هو تفسير استفراغ الدم 

الموضوع هو زلزله الارض من تحت الاقدام اما ان تزلزلهم...او يزلزلونك 

لقد قلب هذا الكتاب كل الموازين واصبحت الكفه تميل فى صالحى ..((.لم اعد اسمع لها صوت)) كما كنت فى السابق 

بعد ان قراءت الكتاب..((( كتبت موضوعا جميل))) وهو يعد ضربه قاضيه للشيطان وله تاثير عجيب على المريض والشيطان فهو يرفع من روح المريض ويقوى القلب ويزيل الهم ويكون على الشيطان مثل الرصاص ويضعفه ويسقطه ويجعله لايسوى شى 

اخى واختى الكريمه اقراء هذا الكلام وادحر شيطانك 

الحمد لله الذي جعل ألمحبه إلى الظفر بالمحبوب سبيلا ونصب طاعته والخضوع له على صدق المحبة دليلا وحرك بها النفوس إلى أنواع الكمالات إيثارا لطلبها وتحصيلا وأودعها العالم العلوي والسفلى لااخراج كماله من القوه إلى الفعل إيجاد ومداد وقبولا وآثار بها السامية والعزمات العالية إلى اشرف غايتها تخصيصا لها وتأهيلا فسبحان من صرف عليها القلوب كما يشاء ولما يشاء بقدرته واستخرج بها ما خلق له كل حي بحكمته وصرفها أنواعا وأقساما بين بريته وفصلها تفصيلا فجعل كل محبوب لمحبه نصيبا مخطئا كان في محبته أو مصيبا وجعله بحبه منعما أو قتيلا فقسمها:بين محب الرحمن ...ومحب الأوثان.... ومحب النيران... ومحب الأوطان... ومحب الألحان... ومحب الأخوان... ومحب القران ...ومحب النسوان... 

وفضل أهل محبته ومحبه كتابه ورسوله على سائر المحبين تفضيلا فبالمحبة وللمحبة وجدت الأرض والسماوات وعليها فطرت المخلوقات وبها ظفرت النفوس بمطالبها وتخلصت من معاطبها واتخذت إلى ربها سبيلا وكان لها دون غيره مأمولا وسولا وبها نالت الحياة الطيبة وذاقت طعم الأيمان لما رضت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دين ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول 

سماء ألمحبه :.والهوى..والشوق واللهف والغرام والهيام والشغف وكلها ما خوذه من الحب والمحبوب والميل الدائم وقيل إثار المحبوب على جميع المصحوب وقيل استيلاء ذكر المحبوب على قلب المحب وقيل أن تهب كلك لمن أحببته فلا يبقى لك منك شي أما الهوى فهو ميل النفس إلى الشى ويقال هذا هوى فلان وفلان هواه ويقال أنما سمي هوى لا انه يهوى صاحبه والصبا من الشوق والصبابة هي رقه الشوق حرارته وأما الشغف غلاف القلب يقال شغفه الحب اى احرق قلبه والشوق هو سفر القلب إلى المحبوب 

وقال بعض العارفين:لما علم الله شوق المحبين إلى لقاءه ضرب لهم موعدا للقاء تسكن به قلوبهم فعندما تقع صفات المحبه والشوق والغرام في الإنسان فانه لا يرى اى شي يصدر من حبيبه ألا كان عنده مثل العسل والشهد على قلبه ومثل الماء البارد على الضماء وقبل من محبوبة كل ما يحصل منه ويرى أنما ذلك من واجب ألمحبه ودواعيها فكيف إذا اجتمعت كل تلك الصفات الانفه الذكر في محبه الله الذي هو خالقنا كيف إذا كان هذا الهيام والحب والشوق واللهفة لله وحده.... 

وان يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له الا هو وان يمسسك بخير فهو على كل شيء قدير (17) وهو القاهر فوق عباده وهو الحكيم الخبير 

كيف ترى من محبوبك ..كل بلاء ...... 

((((وَمَا هُم بِضَآرِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ الا بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ ))) 

كل شى هو من المحبوب .... كل بلاء ....هو من حبيبى .....كل الم .....وكل ونه ...وكل كدر ....هى من حبيبى ......مااجمل هذه الالم ....ومااروعها ..... عندما تكون من الحبيب ....انها كالزلال على القلب ... مع كل وجع قل هذا من...... حبيبى ... مع كل ضيق قل هذا من ......حبيبى ....هو يريد كذا ..... لاتقل ابداء هذا من الشيطان .....والله الذى لااله الاهو.... لن يعدوا قدره وليس له من الامر فى شى ...انما هو عبدا مامور ...فلا تنظر اليه ولاتلقى له بال ...ولاتكدر خاطرك منه .... انه احقر واصغر من ذلك ...انه لايسوى جناح بعوضه ..... اجعل قره عينك الله ....اجعل الهيام والغرام فى الله ...اجعل اكبر همك ارضاء حبيبك ......عد الساعات والثوانى للسمر مع الحبيب ....فى اخر الليل ..اختلى به ....لاترضى ان يكون معكم احد هو لك فقط ....ناجيه تكلم معه ابكى له ...هو اقرب من حبل الوريد ... 

والله ثم والله ثم والله لو تعلم ...مقدار ماسددت من ضربات قاضيه لشيطانك ...انه يتندم كثيرا لم يكن يعلم ان هذى الاصابه سوف تجعلك تقترب من حبيبك اكثر هو كان يريدك ان تبتعد عنه اكثر ..ولكن محبت الله لك فى سابقه ... 

هل علمت كيف تاثير هذا الكلام على الانسان السليم فما بالك بالمريض نعم من الان لاتقول فعل الشيطان بل قل هذا من حبيبى الله 

مهم جدا جدا حل السحر داخل البدن ...بالاعشاب 

قال الشيخ يابنى يجب الان ان يدخل جوفك شى من الاعشاب تساعدك فى اتلاف السحر وتحليله داخل البدن 

أذهب لأي عطار واشتري عرق سوس الكمية واحد كيلو يكون جديد مطحون ثم يغلى خمسة عشر دقيقة في وعاء كبيرمضاف اليه 5 لترات ماء ثم يترك أربع ساعات بعد الغلي ولايتم تحريكه من موضعه حتى يخدر ثم يصفى ولا تزيد كمية الماء عن أثنين ليتر بعد التصفية ويكون لونه اسود ويوضع في إناء من الزجاج محكم السد في الثلاجة ويقرأ عليه البقرة وسوره الكهف (( وسورة يس 3مرات او اكثر وترا )) ويشرب ثلاث جرعات على الريق وبعد العصر وقبل النوم والكمية في كل جرعة فنجان شاهى يعني يكفي هذا العلاج لمدة عشرة أيام تقريبا أو يزيد 

مهم: تنويه لااصحاب الضغط 

أصحاب الضغط الذي يزيد عن150/90 يجعلون كمية السوس ربع كيلو فقط 

بعد الشرب لاتتناول طعاما إلا بعد ساعة تقريبا وإذا شربت فقل بسم الله ولا تصدقه إذا قال لا يضرني بل سيؤدبه هذا والذين يصومون يفطرون به والذين تخور قواهم والذين يبكون او يصابون بضيق عند شرب عرق السوس لايخافون بل هو ((( الصديق عند الضيق ))) 

ماذا فعل عرق السوس ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

((((((....يتبع ..)))))) 
______________________________ _____

((( الفصل الخامس عشر )))) 

لمااااااااااااااااااذا عرق السوس ......فى علاج ....السحر والمس.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

اقراوء بتمعن ماذا قال العلم الحديث ومختبرات ومعامل الاطباء عن عرق السوس ماهى فوائدها وماهى (((الامراض )))) التى يعالجها عرق السوس ......واللبيب بالاشاره يفهم 

برلين، ألمانيا (CNN) -- أعلن عدد من العلماء الألمان أن مركبا يستخرج من عرق السوس قد يكون العلاج الشافي لمرض (((الالتهاب الرئوي))) الذي أرعب الملايين وادى إلى مقتل ما لا يقل عن 800 شخص حول العالم. ويستخدم عرق السوس حاليا كعلاج لعدة امراض مثل (((التهاب الكبد الوبائي))) وكذلك لعلاج الفيروس المسبب لمرض نقص المناعة المعروف((0 بالأيدز.)) 

أجمعت الدوائر العلمية العالمية. أن من أبرز فوائد العرقسوس : 

1- يساعد على شفاء((( قرحة المعدة )))خلال عدة أشهر. 

2- له أثر فعال في إزالة ((الشحطة و الحرقة)) عند حدوثها . 

3- يساعد على ترميم ((الكبد))) لإحتوائه على معادن مختلفة. 

4- يدر البول. 

5- يشفي(( السعال المزمن ))باستعماله كثيفا أو محلولاً بالماء الساخن،و لذا يفضل أستعاله ساخناً للوقاية من الرشح و السعال و أثار البرد. 

6- يجلب ((الشهية)) باستعماله أثناء الطعام . 

7-(( يسهل الهضم)) باستعماله بعد الطعام . 

8- أفضل شراب مرطب للمصابين(( بمرض السكر ))لخلوه تماماً من السكر العادي . 

9-((( منشط عام للجسم و مروق للدم .))) 

10- يفيد في شفاء(( الروماتيزم ))لأحتوائه على عناصرفعالة . 

11-يحتوي على الكثير من أملاح البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم وهرمونات جنسية ومواد صابونية . 

12- يفيد في شفاء الروماتيزم لاحتوائه على عناصر تعادل الهدروكورتيزون ويساعد في((( تقوية جهاز المناعة في الجسم. ))) 




انتبهوا الى هذا المرض ...!!!!!!! 

في الأسبوع الماضي تحدثنا عن مرض (((باجيت )))الذي يصيب العظام ويتزايد ببطء ومن علاماته الاختلال العضوي وتبادل عمليات الهدم والبناء. فالعظم السليم يتبدل تدريجياً بكمية كبيرة من العظم الشاذ الذي يحتوي على كمية قليلة من الكالسيوم ويفتقد للتركيب المناسب للتقوية المثلى للعظام. ويؤثر مرض باجيت غالباً على عظام ((((الحوض والعمود الفقري... والفخذين والجمجمة والوركين وقصبتي الساقين والذراعين العلويين))). وينتشر المرض بين الرجال فوق سن الأربعين، ولكن النساء يتأثرن به أيضاً، وفي بعض الحالات تم تسجيل المرض في البالغين الصغار. 

(((((انتبهوا الى اعراض هذا المرض )))))) 

وتطرقنا إلى أعراض هذا المرض فذكرنا أن مرض باجيت لا يسبب في مراحله الأولى ((أي أعراض بالرغم انه قد يسبب بعض الآلام البسيطة في العظام المصابة))). ومع تطور المرض تصبح آلام العظام أكثر حدة وتستمر لفترة أطول، (((وخصوصاً أثناء الليل)))، وتزداد الآلام سوءاً مع بذل أي مجهود، ويؤدي مرض باجيت للعظام إلى حدوث آلام في((( الرقبة أو الظهر وآلام أو تصلب في المفاصل المصابة. ))) 

وحدوث (((كسور غير مفسره، وفقد للسمع، وصداع ودوخة ورنين بالاذن، وقصور في الحركة. ويتبع المرض نمطاً )))معيناً تتبادل فيه فترات التحسن مع فترات تفاقم حدة المرض. ومع الوقت فإن فترات التفاقم تزداد سوءاً، وفي بعض الأحيان((( تتأثر بعض المفاصل المجاورة للعظام المصابة وقد يحدث التهاب عظمي مفصلي. ومع مرور الوقت، تظهر تشوهات أيضاً مثل تقوس الساقين وازدياد الشكل البرميلي للصدر، وانحناء العمود الفقري، وتضخم الجبهة. )))) 

أما المضاعفات فأشرنا إلى أنها تظهر متأخرة مثل (((حصوات الكلى وقصور القلب الاحتقاني والصمم أو العمى وارتفاع ضغط الدم، والنقرس. وفي حوالي 5? من الحالات تحدث تغيرات سرطانية تؤدي إلى حدوث سرطان العظام، وينخفض إلى حد ما متوسط العمر المتوقع للأشخاص المصابين بمرض باجيت، ولكن بعضهم يعيش بالمرض من 10-15 سنة على الأقل. 

كما تطرقنا إلى علاج المرض بالأعشاب وذكرنا من ذلك حشيشة الدينار ونستكمل الحديث اليوم حول الأعشاب التي يمكن أن تعالج مرض باجيت. 

العرقوس 

نبات معمر يصل ارتفاعه إلى مترين، أوراقه داكنة وازهاره صفراء فاتحة يعرف أيضاً باسم السوس المخزني وعلمياً باسم Glycyrrhiza glabra الموطن الأصلي للنبات في جنوب شرقي أوروبا وجنوب غرب آسيا ولكنه يزرع اليوم على نطاق واسع. 

يحتوي جذر عرقوس على صابونينيات ثلاثية التربين وفلافونيدات وسكاكر متعددة وستيرولات وكومارنيات واسباراجين. 

يستخدم عرق السوس على نطاق واسع فيعتبر من أقوى المضادات للالتهابات ومقشع للبلغم ومسهل معتدل كما يستخدم ضد أمراض الروماتزم حيث يحتوي على مواد تشبه في تأثيرها الهيدروكورتيزون. كما أنه مولد للاستروجين يستخدم بمقدار ملء ملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق الجذر على ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لينقع لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل ثلاث مرات في اليوم بعد الوجبات. ويجب عدم استخدامه من قبل المصابين بضغط الدم المرتفع. 

هل هو فعلا يعالج هذى الامراااااااااض ......ام ان هناااااااك امر اخر لم يتم اكتشافه حتى الان .....؟؟؟!!!!!! 

((( يتبع )))) 







فيروز الأميره 
مشاهدة الملف الشخصي 
ارسال رسالة خاصة الى فيروز الأميره 
البحث عن المزيد من المشاركات التي كتبت بواسطة فيروز الأميره 
إضافة فيروز الأميره الى قائمة الاصدقاء 

16-08-2007, 16:20 2 
فيروز الأميره 
عضوة نشيطة


التسجيل 02-11-2005
المشاركات 232
((( الفصل السادس عشر ))))) 
قال الشيخ يابنى يجب الان ان يدخل جوفك شى من الاعشاب تساعدك فى اتلاف السحر وتحليله داخل البدن 

أذهب لأي عطار واشتري عرق سوس الكمية واحد كيلو يكون جديد مطحون ثم يغلى خمسة عشر دقيقة في وعاء كبيرمضاف اليه 5 لترات ماء ثم يترك أربع ساعات بعد الغلي ولايتم تحريكه من موضعه حتى يخدر ثم يصفى ولا تزيد كمية الماء عن أثنين ليتر بعد التصفية ويكون لونه اسود ويوضع في إناء من الزجاج محكم السد في الثلاجة ويقرأ عليه البقرة وسوره الكهف (( وسورة يس 3مرات او اكثر وترا )) ويشرب ثلاث جرعات على الريق وبعد العصر وقبل النوم والكمية في كل جرعة فنجان شاهى يعني يكفي هذا العلاج لمدة عشرة أيام تقريبا أو يزيد 

مهم: تنويه لااصحاب الضغط 

أصحاب الضغط الذي يزيد عن150/90 يجعلون كمية السوس ربع كيلو فقط 

بعد الشرب لاتتناول طعاما إلا بعد ساعة تقريبا وإذا شربت فقل بسم الله ولا تصدقه إذا قال لا يضرني بل سيؤدبه هذا والذين يصومون يفطرون به والذين تخور قواهم والذين يبكون او يصابون بضيق عند شرب عرق السوس لايخافون بل هو ((( الصديق عند الضيق ))) 

ماذا فعل عرق السوس ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

سمعت كلام الشيخ وأردت أن اعمل شراب عرق السوس جلست شهرين لاانفذ المهمة شهر حتى اشتريت عرق السوس من العطار كل يوم بكره ويمضى اليوم وري يوم وبعد أن اشتريته جلس شهر في الطبخ حتى أقوم بإعداده وعندما منحنى الله القوه والعزيمة على ذلك بدأت أعراض التعب تظهر على جسمي كنت أقوم بإعداده تحت ظروف صعبه جدا من الإرهاق والبكاء والغثيان أشياء عجيبة تحدث بعد أن تم إعداد وحسب تعليمات الشيخ قراءات عليه سوره (( البقرة __ الكهف )) (( يس 3 مرات أو 5 أو 7 مرات وترا )) وبدأت باستخدام شراب عرق السوس وماادراك ماعرق السوس كان يسميه الشيخ 

(( الصديق وقت الضيق )) 

لم يكن الأسبوع الأول بتلك ألسهوله فلا الطعم ولا الأعراض تشجع في المواصلة على هذا الأمر الصعب بداية الأمر تحاول الشياطين أن توثر عليك بالأعراض مثل تسبب لك دوخه ودوار ويظن المريض أن عرق السوس سبب له ارتفاع ضغط الدم حتى يخاف ويترك استخدامه طبعا الشيخ يعرف الأعراض ويعرف كذب الشياطين فعندما أخبرته قال هل لديك ارتفاع الضغط من السابق قلت له : لا 

قال : لاتخاف واصل العلاج والشرب 

وجدت محاربه عجيبة من زوجتي ووالدي ووالدتي في استخدام عرق السوس الكل يحذرك منه لو حصل لي صداع قالوا اترك عرق السوس لو حصل غثيان قالوا من عرق السوس هذا غير الاستهزاء والسخرية ومنذ بداية العلاج لم اتركه يوما واحد أكثر من سنه ونصف عندما اذهب للعطار اشترى كميه كبيره حتى تكون جاهزة لدى في المنزل وحتى لاتصرفنى الشياطين عن العلاج عندما تنتهي الكميه 

وكانت المفاجاءه بعد أسبوع واحد فقط من بداية العلاج بدات الآثار التي يتركها المس والسحر فى الاختفاء الواحده تلو الاخرى 

1-الإرهاق 

2-الكسل 

3-تيبس العظام 

4-الصداع 

5-النسيان 

6-العصبية 

7-عاد النظر بعد حوالي شهرين من استخدام عرق السوس كما كان بعد سنوات من استخدام النظارة الطبية لقد رميت النظارة ولم اعد استخدمها تحت استغراب الطبيب وجميع الأهل 

8 -أشياء كثيرة كنت أحبها ولم اعد أحبها في الأكل في الشرب في حياتي الخاصة وأشياء كثيرة كنت اكرهها أصبحت أحبها ... كان الحمام بالنسبة لي أهم من اى شي أخر كانت اهتم به أكثر من غرفه النوم ...شامبوهات... معطرات ... أشجار كانه غابه مو حمام ... مجلات أجنبيه...ولا كانى اكبر ممثل فى هلوود ... لو قالوا نجيب لك التلفزيون اعتقد لن أمانع 

كل هذا انتهى نهائى لااستطيع ان ابقى فى الحمام اكثر من دقائق لقضاء الحاجه فقط او لاستحمام سريع والخروج 

بعد أسبوع أصبح شراب عرق السوس شي طبيعي بالنسبة لي حتى عندما أسافر يكون شراب عرق السوس اول الأغراض التي كون معي .. 

بداء السحر يتحلل....بداء السحر يتحلل 

بعد حوالي 5 أشهر من الاستخدام المتواصل بداء السحر يتحلل ويأخذ إشكال مختلفة كان يظهر بوضوح عند الدخول للحمام على شكل فضلات أعزكم الله كان مثل الطين أو الوحل بعض الأحيان اسود مثل الحبر الأسود لافرق بينهم له رائحة غير رائحة فضلات البشر مختلف تمام لن أنساها طول العمر ولن ينساها اى مريض يمر عليه هذا الأمر 

كان الشيخ يقول لي اشرب فنجان قهوة كل ثلاث ساعات أو فنجان شاهي ثلا ث مرات في اليوم ولكن كنت اشرب إلى 7 كاسات مويه في اليوم (( عنز بدوى طاحت في مريس )) 

عندما كنت اشرب كأسه أو كاستين خلاص لااعرف أتكلم ولا اعرف فين أنا وبعض الأحيان أصاب مثل الشلل النصفي رجولي مااستطيع أن أوقف عليها أروح أنام على السرير ويبدءا البكاء 

ملاحظه (( بكاء الشياطين بدون دموع )) فالإنسان الطبيعي إذا بكاء تنزل الدموع وتظهر اثأر ذلك عليه إذا توقف عن البكاء خاصة النساء إذا بكت تنفخ الخشم والعيون حمرت والوجهة ورم كنها طاقتها زكمه شهر حتى لو توقفت عن البكاء سوف تبقى الآثار ساعات حتى تزول الآثار إما المريض أو المريضة بالسحر والمس لو يبكى عشر ساعات لاتظهر له دموع وإذا توقف عن البكاء لايظهر عليه اى اثر من اثار البكاء مباشره 

بعد ذلك ذكر لنا الشيخ وصفه الزيت للدهان وهذه الوصفة أنا اعتبر أن من يعملها ويستخدمها هي توفيق من الله والله لعده أمور لان تجميعها يأخذ وقت وإعدادها يأخذ أسبوعين ورائحتها نفاثة والشياطين تكرهها وأهل البيت يتضايقون منها فكيف السبيل إلى استخدامها إذا هي توفيق من الله هذا هو كلام الشيخ حفظه الله وهذه هي الوصفة انقلها لكم كما ذكرها 

أعزائي هذه صنعة زيت تشل كل معاند مكابر من الشياطين المتجاوزين لحدودهم وهو مجرب ولا يعدله غيره من الزيوت ولا يقوم مقامه فاحفظوا هذا: 

المقادير 

1- عشره كيلوا ((10)) كيلو زيت سمسم من المعصرة أو يكون جديد غير مخزن لمدة طويلة. 

2- نصف كيلو فارعة من العطار وهي صمغه صافية اللون حمراء على صفرة في لونها كبيرة القطع غالبا وليست السند روس فلا يلبس العطار عليكم لأن السند روس في حجم اللبان الذكر وهذه أحيانا القطعة تزن أكثر من نصف كيلو. 

3 - نصف كيلو مصطكة حق البخور (من الرخيص ) أو ربع كيلوا من الأ صلي ذو الرائحة العطرة فهو أجود وأفضل في العلاج. 

4- عشرة حزم سذاب في حجم الساعد يكون أخضر وبري أفضل فإن لم تستطع فمن المزروع الذي يباع في الأسواق.((يوجد الطازج منه في سوق غليل في جده )) 

5- حزمتين بحجم الساعد بعيثران أخضر وريحان يباع غالبا مع السذاب فإذا لم تجده فربع كيلو قيصوم من العطار فإذا لم تجد فنصف كيلو خزامى زهرة فإذا لم تجدها فاحذفها. 

6- نصف كيلو زيت حبة سوداء من النوع الحار الذي يحذو اللسان ويعطس إذا شم. 

7 - ربع كيلو زيت فجل أو كرفس معصور من حبوب الفجل من المعصرة. 

حضر إناءا كبير يستوعب هذه الكمية ثم أجعل الزيت السمسم على نار متوسطة ثم ضع الفارعة والمصطكة واتركه حتى تختفي وتذوب ثم ارفعه عن النار واتركه جانبا ثم قطع السذاب والبعيثران قريبا من تقطيع الملوخية ثم اجعلها في خليط الزيت وهو ساخن فإذا وجدت إناءا محكما يكون بلاستيك فضعها بعد أن تبرد والا تكون في قدر كبير وبعد أن يبرد ضع بلاستيك على فم القدر وغطه واجعل ثقلا على الغطاء واجعله في الشمس لمدة أسبوعين ولاتفك الغطاء عنه هذه المدة ثم يصفى واعلم أنه كلما تأخر كان أفضل وأسبوعين في الصيف في المناطق الحارة بعد التصفية يضاف إليه زيت الحبة السودا والفجل ثم يقرأ عليه الرقية السابقة وينفث عليه واحكم غطاءه ويحرك وجدد القراءة عليه وعسى الله أن يجعل فيه شفاءكم. 

أصحاب المناطق الباردة يسخن على النار حتى يقترب من الغليان لايقل عن عشر مرات يوما بعد يوم ثم تفعل رقم 6 و 7 بعد ذلك. 

هذا الزيت يعذب ويضر الجن بشكل لايتصوره عقل بدون الرقية فإذا أضيف إليه الرقية وكانت من رجل صاحب قلب فإن بعض الجن ينعقد في الجسم مثل حبة المشمش أو الدراق وخاصة إذا إستعمل معه أحد الخلطات السابقة عرق السوس أو الزعفران أو التجميعة السابقة. إذا لم تجد السذاب أو وجدته ناشفا فخذ اثنين كيلو ونصف كيلو عرق حلاوة ونصف كيلو ورق غار وهذا يوقف الجن عند حدودهم وهذا الكلام للجميع وخاصة المرضى لأنكم تبقون منفردين ويستطيل الخبيث ولكن خلوكم أقوياء وروحكم قتالية ولا تخشوا منهم بل عاقبوهم بهذه الأدوية فإن النصر لكم فوا لله إن أكثر الجن تبكي بكاء حارا وتنوح نياحا بعد شهر من استعماله وبعضهم أقل من ذلك وبعضهم الأقوياء منهم شهرين يبدأ يستسلم ولكن لا تطيعوه بل ادهن الزيت واشرب عرق السوس وفي هذه المراحل يكون المريض تعبان جدا ولكن الحمل والتعب على الجن أضعاف ويبدأ يختفي بوساوسه وتقل كثيرا و يشعر المريض بثقل في بدنه ولكن هذه النهاية بإذن الله وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون. 

واعلموا إخواني المرضى أنكم تحتاجون من يعينكم في الأيام الأخيرة من العلاج ولا تهونوا العلاج عنهم حتى يخرجوا صاغرين واعلموا أنكم لن تنالوا النصر حتى تبلغ القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنونا هنالك أبتلي المؤمنون وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا )) أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلو من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب)). هكذا يكون المؤمن يجب عليه أن يقاتل بثبات ويحارب بسلاح ويصدق الله فإن الله يصدقه اللهم عاف قلوبنا قبل أبداننا ياربنا وحل بيننا وبين كل شيطان رجيم اللهم إنا نجعلك ياواجد ياماجد ياقوي ياخالق يابارئ يامصور في نحورهم ونعوذ بك من شرورهم. 


عملت الوصفة وبدأت استخدم الزيت مع عرق السوس وبداء أثار الموت تظهر عليه بعد ستة أشهر من المواصلة شفت الموت إشكال وألوان طبعا ليس أنا هي التي شافت الموت إشكال وألون ولكن في ذلك الوقت روحين في جسد واحد كان عندما يحل المساء بعد المغرب تبدءا الأعراض البكاء وكنت لااعرف لماذا يحصل هذا حتى اخبرني الشيخ انه كل مااقترب وقت الدهان بالزيت تبدءا الأعراض تظهر 

عاد صوتها يظهر من جديد تلك الفاجرة ولكن هذه المرة قد خذلها الله اقسم بالله العظيم إذا حل المساء واقترب وقت الدهان اسمع صوتها 

تقول (( الله يخليك كل شي ألا الدهان )) 

وكنت أرد عليها (( لارحمنى الله إن رحمتك )) 

كانت لي غرفه خاصة أنام فيها فراشي خاص إذا قمت من النوم الفراش يوضع في السطح حتى يتشمس والرئحه تخف منه ...ملابسي أيضا توضع في الشمس لأنه لايمكن باى شكل من الأشكال هذه الملابس تغسل في الغسالة بل كنت البسها مده أسبوع ثم ارميها في الزبالة والبس ترنق جديد الصباح تنظف وتبخر الغرفة وتفتح الشبابيك للتهوية وتعطر لم يكن الأمر سهلا بالنسبة لي طبعا كل العلاجات فقط أنا الذي استخدمها طبعا وجدت آذيه في ابنائى وزوجتي ولكن كنت استعين بالله عليهم بالتحصين 

استمرت على هذا الوضع 7 أشهر ثم بدأت كل ليله قبل لاانام اكتب وصيتي لزوجتي وأوصيها بأولادها خلاص الموت قدامى نسيت المرض ونسيت الشياطين ونسيت أن هذا هو الشيطان الذي يشعر بالموت ومع أن الشيخ قال لي : عن هذه الأعراض وانه سوف تجد نفسك يوما تكتب وصيتك إلا أنى لم أكن أتوقع باى شكل ان يكون هذا الامر كما اشعر فيه الامر أصبح ليس في يدي وبدأت اشعر أنى في حاجه إلى من يقف معي بعد الله فقد بلغت القلوب الحناجر بعض الاحيان افقد الوعى والشعور واصبح فى اعداد الاموات والله يازوجتى شافت الموت معى تقول كنت تغيب عن الوعى وعيونك تقلب حتى السواد الى فى العين يختفى تصير العين كلها بياض وكانت الزوجه ماتصدق ان هذا من الشيطان وتجلس تبكى عند راسى تودعنى حتى ابنائى الكبار فى بدايه الامر تعذبوا مساكين ولكن بعد فتره الجميع تعود على هذا الشى 

كنت أتمنى أن أقابل الشيخ ولكن الشيخ كان يكتب في المنتدى من خارج المملكة ووعدني انه مجرد أن يعود إلى ارض الوطن سوف يقابلني ولكن ماذا حصل 

اختفىالشيخ ...اختفى الشيخ... 

انتظرناه جميع المرضى ولكن لم يعود أسبوع شهر شهرين 3 أشهر ولكن لم يعود بكينا عليه نساء ورجال خيم الحزن عل ذلك المنتدى فقد فقدنا أخا.. كان لنا... كالأب والله.... اختفى في ظروف غامضة لانعلم أين هو وعسى أن يكون بخير اللهم ارزقه الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة كتب كل شي يعرفه وانسحب في هدوء عمره ماقال أنا سويت وأنا فعلت كما يفعل رقاه اليوم في المنتديات فرد عضلات أمام المرضى وانا اخرج الشيطان في أسبوع والثاني لديه خلطه تذبح الشياطين وكله بكش وكذب وضحك على الدقون 

بعد هذه الفترة فجاءه يدخل المنتدى احد الأعضاء يتصفح المشاركات ويقرءا كلام الشيخ قال : هذا الشيخ اعرفه ولايمكن أن يقول هذا الكلام المكتوب إلا هو فقط ولأغير وبداء يذكر صفات ذلك الشيخ وإذا هي فعلا صفاته وعلمه قال: لقد عالجني هذا الشيخ قبل 17 عاما عندما كنت مسحورا فقد جلست 5 سنوات مسحور وعندما قابلت هذا الشيخ كان الفرج بعد الله على يد هذا الشيخ 

ياالله ياالله يامنت كريم يارب .... هذا ا ول شخص نسمع عنه انه تعالج من السحر لقد فتح باب الأمل بعد الله لجميع المرضى بداء هذا العضو يكتب في المنتدى وإذا هو تلميذ من تلاميذ ذلك الشيخ أرسله الله لنا كنت أتمنى أن يكون في مدينه جده أرسلت له طلبت رقمه عنوانه ولكن لم يرد عليه 

وبعد 3 أشهر وبعد صلاه الفجر وبينا كنت أهم بالخروج من المسجد وإذا شخص ماشاء الله ضخم الجسم طويل عريض ذو لحيه كثيفة كنت أشاهده في المسجد منذ حوالي 6 أشهر وكنت اعتقد انه سكن في الحي قريب هذا الشخص كنت إذا نظرت إليه لااستطيع أن ابقي عيني في عينه لااعلم لماذا كنت أخاف منه حتى ابني الكبير كان يقول لي أبويه هذا الشخص أخاف منه له هيبة وشخصيه قويه ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

المهم وإذا هو يلحق أبى عند باب المسجد 

قال : لو سمحت يااخ 

وقفت وقلبي يرتجف من الداخل لااعلم لماذا قلت : نعم 

قال: المعذرة.... لكن هل أنت مريض وتستخدم زيت دهان 

لم أفكر مباشره نظرت إليه وقلت : نعم 

قال : ............................ 

((((( يتبع ))))))) 
______________________________ _______


(((( الفصل السابع عشر .....الاخير ))))) 
وبعد 3 أشهر وبعد صلاه الفجر وبينا كنت أهم بالخروج من المسجد وإذا شخص ماشاء الله ضخم الجسم طويل عريض ذو لحيه كثيفة كنت أشاهده في المسجد منذ حوالي 6 أشهر وكنت اعتقد انه سكن في الحي قريب هذا الشخص كنت إذا نظرت إليه لااستطيع أن ابقي عيني في عينه لااعلم لماذا كنت أخاف منه حتى ابني الكبير كان يقول لي أبويه هذا الشخص أخاف منه له هيبة وشخصيه قويه ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

المهم وإذا هو يلحق أبى عند باب المسجد 

قال : لو سمحت يااخ 

وقفت وقلبي يرتجف من الداخل لااعلم لماذا قلت : نعم 

قال: المعذرة.... لكن هل أنت مريض وتستخدم زيت دهان 

لم أفكر مباشره نظرت إليه وقلت : نعم 

قال : هناك موقع في الانترنت للرقية الشرعية أريدك أن تطلع عليه لعله يفيدك 

دار في راسي ألف سوال من هذا ياترى انا عضو في كل منتديات الرقية الشرعية وأكيد هو عضو قلت: أنا اعرف المنتدى وأنا عضو فيه هل أنت عضو 

قال : نعم 

قلت : من أنت 

قال : أنا صاحب العثرات 

سقطت أقدامى لم تعد تحملني لم اعد استطيع الوقوف هل هو خوف منه أم هو من كثر الفرح والسعادة 

لااعلم كل الذي اعلمه أن دموعي تساقطت امسكني قال من أنت 

قلت وفى صوتي حشرجة وبكاء وفرح أنا 

(( المذنب التائب)) 

وكان العناق والبكاء 

معقول شخص في الانترنت على كوكب الأرض تتكلم معه وتتمنى أن تقابله فيكون في نفس المدينة التي اسكن فيها ثم يكون في نفس المسجد الذي أصلى فيه ثم يكون جارك 

أذا أراد شيء قال له كن فيكون سبحان الله 

علمت أن الله قد أرسله لي خاصة عندما سألته هل تسكن في نفس الحي قال : لا في الحي المقابل ولكن بعض الأحيان امشي إلى هذا المسجد لأصلى فيه الفجر سبحان الله 

عدنا الى داخل المسجد مره أخرى ودار حديث طويل عريض في أمور العلاج والرقية 

وبداء هذا التلميذ تلميذ الشيخ .... بل هو شيخ فعلا في مواصله خطوات العلاج معي عن كثب دخل رمضان وكان ياتى إلى منزلي أكثر الليالي بعد صلاه التراويح ويعطيني دروس في العقيدة وفى الرقية وفى حياه القلوب من الساعة 10 وحتى الساعة 1 صباحا وبعض الأحيان يستمر معي حتى الساعة 3 صباحا لم يقرءا على الرقية الشرعية إلا مره أو مرتين أما طيلة تك الشهور فقط دروس في حياه القلوب والتي ذكرت لكم منها بعض الأمور 

5 ساعات دروس والله لو أبغى أجيب ليه شيخ يدرسني بالمال مالقيت من يعمل هذا العمل ولا من يجلس معي طول هذه الساعات ويترك أهله ومشاغله بدون مقابل ولكن هي حكمه فقد علمت أن الله أرسله لي وليس غير هذا الأمر 

كان مدرسه في كل شي والله كان يعرف بعض الأحيان أنى أتذمر داخليا منه واسمع السب والشتم وكانوا يخوفوني منه حتى أنى أتذكر مره وهو يتكلم في احد الدروس وإذا ذلك الصوت عاد من جديد وهى تحذرني منه (( اسمع هذا ساحر انتبه منه)) وكان ماشاء الله يفهمها وهى طايره كان يلاحظ عليه علامات الارتباك أو الضجر فكان يقول لي لا تخاف منهم اعرف أنهم يقولون لك كذا وكذا لاتهتم لهم 

واستمر معي ذلك لشيخ فتره شهور ويحضر معه بعض العلاجات بالأعشاب من منزله يقوم بإعدادها ويقرءا عليها ويسقيني تلك الشربات كنت في خلال الجلسة المحاضرة بعض الأحيان لاستطيع تجينى نوبة إغماء وستفرغ كميات كبيره من الدم وفى احد المرات استفرغت كميه كبيره من شي لااعلم ماهو قطع صغيره جدا اصغر من حبات السبحة وكأنها لحم ابيض مربعه الشكل ولكن الكميه كبيره لدرجه إننا استغربنا كيف هذه الكميه موجودة داخل البطن أشياء كثيرة كانت تخرج من بطني إما على شكل استفراغ أو على شكل إسهال بدأت ارتاح كثيرا بدأت كثير من الأمور تتغير 

الضربة القاضية 

القرار الأول: 

المسجد : 

حتى كان ذلك اليوم وكنت أفكر في بعض الأمور وتذكرت ذلك اليوم قبل سنه عندما بدأت اذهب إلى صلاه الجمعة مبكرا بعد أن كنت اذهب متأخر قلت سبحان الله مر على هذا الأمر سنه حتى الآن ولم يخطر في بالى أن اجعل هذا الأمر على كل فروض الصلاة الخمسة فهي أولى وكان تسديد من الله وحده فكان القرار أن 

اذهب إلى المسجد قبل الأذان ...أقول قبل الأذان.... وليس الاقامه أصبحت اذهب إلى المسجد قبل الأذان وأكون في المسجد عندما يوذن الموذن 

(( خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد )) 

أضع الطيب الورد أو العودة والد خون إلى يحبه قلبكم واذهب إلى المسجد إقراء القران وبعد الأذان إقراء الأذكار ...خلف الأمام مباشره 

يالله يالله يالله ألان عرفت معنى كلام العلماء لو يعلم الملوك وأبناء الملوك ما نحن فيه – يعني من النعيم – لجالدونا عليه بالسيوف...وجدت سعادتى فى هذا المكان اختلفت الامور بسرعه عجيبه بدات تتحول الامور 180 درجه نزلت السكينه على المنزل والاسره اقسم بالله لعظيم شى عجيب ياااخوان ويااخوات بدات تعود تلك الايام الخوالى من الترابط والمحبه اصبحنا ناكل كل الوجبات مع بعض بعد فراق دام 7 سنوات كان لايجمعنا الا وجبه الغداء وربما لاتجمعنا كل واحد ياكل فى وقت مختلف يعنى تفريق شمل حتى فى الاكل 

عادت الامور الى افضل مما كانت قبل البلاء 

بدات الاحظ ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن الصحه على ابنائى والله بداءت اشاهد على زوجتى وابنائى ضوء ونور عجيب غريب قلت فى نفسى هذه بركه المسجد والحضور قبل الاذان حتى الوسوسه التى فى الصلاه اختفت لاان الحضور قبل الاذان يجعل الانسان يستعد للدخول فى الصلاه بحضور قلب وسكينه وانا من هذا المنبر انصحكم يااخوان السليم منكم والمريض ان تحضروا الى الصلاه قبل الاذان 

يانااااااااس شى مختلف (( ياليت قومى يعلمون )) 

قلت فى نفسى مادام الامر ماذكر فلماذا لايحضر الابناء معى قبل الاذان قلت لهم اسمعوا من يحضر قبل الاذان للصلاه له ريالين 5 فروض ب10 يوميا هذا غيرمصروف المدرسه كنت اريد منهم التعود على الحضور مبكرا وحصل ماكنت اريده فصاروا يحضرون مبكرا حتى صرت اخاف عليهم من عيون الناس اصبحوا فى الصفوف الاولى ..... مكانهم لايتغير... ولكن كنت قد عودتهم على الاذكار والتحصين 

والحافظ هو الله 

قلت لهم اسمعوا من يصوم يوم الاثنين له 30 ريالا ومن يصوم الخميس له 20 ريالا قالت الزوجه هذا الامر ((يحتاج ميزانيه جديده)) قلت لاباس مادام الامر فى سبيل الله وبناء قاعده اساسيه لاابنائى واصبح معظم افراد الاسره يصومون الاثنين والخميس حتى الشغاله تصوم 

قالت الزوجه: اسمع لااريد منك لاذهب ولامال ولااريد منك الا امر واحد فقط قلت : ماهو .. 

قالت : ان تذهب بى الى مكه كل يوم اثنين وخميس افطر هناك قلت لها سمعا وطاعه 

حضرت ابنتى عمرها 9 سنوات ذات يوم وقالت بابا طفشانين قوم.... مشينا .....قلت حاضر وين تبين طال عمرك امشيكم ..قالت هيا نروح الحرم .....ابتسمت وفى العين دمعه ...لقد تعودوا لم يعد يريدون ملاهى تريد حرم الله حتى الاطفال وجدوا الراحه والسعاده فى حرم الله 

القرار الثانى : 

فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً (10) يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً (11) وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً (12) 

وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُواْ إِلَيْهِ((( يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَاراً وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ )))وَلاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ مُجْرِمِينَ (52) 


تبصرت فى هاتين الايتين العظيمتين قلت فى نفسى هذا كلام الله وهو اصدق الكلام 

فلزمت الاستغفار 

استغفر الله العظيم 

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه 

استغفر الله العظيم الذى لااله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه 


اقول لكم لزمت الاستغفار قولا وعملا السبحه ماتطيح من يدى وكلمه استغفر الله هى كلامى لااعلم كم مره كنت اقولها فى اليوم ولكن من الموكد تجاوزت 5000 مره فى اليوم انام واصبح وهذه الكلمه على لسانى حتى فى الاستغفار لم اسلم من الاذيه قالوا عنى ماقالوا حتى ان الاهل والاقارب بعضهم يستهزئ بى وصاروا ينعتونى بالصوفى والمشعوذ نسبه للسبحه والتى كانت دائم فى يدى سبحان الله عندما كانت السيجاره فى يدى لم يكلمنى احد والان عندما اصبح مكان السيجاره سبحه اسبح بها اصبح البعض يسخر منى 

كنت اقول لهم .. (((يقول اهل العلم سبح واذكر الله حتى يقال عنك مجنونا ))) 

كنت عندما استيقظ من النوم واغير من جهه الى جهه كنت اقسم بالله اكمل الاستغفار وكانت الزوجه كذلك واستمريت على الاستغفار لايفتر لسانى وبعد ثلاثه اشهر وكنت يوما متجه الى المسجد صلاه الفجر وبعد ان خرجت من المنزل ولسانى بالاستغفار ذاكار واذا صوت تلك الفاجره الخبيثه خرجت وكانت اخر مره اسمع صوتها قالت كلمتين فقط وكنت اعرف قصدها والله قالت (( ماشفنا شى )) 

ضحكت والله بصوت عالى ولو كان احد بقربى سمعنى وقلت لها بصوت مسموع وبسرعه 

(( ياخبيثه بل فيه كل الخير باذن الله هذا كلام الله وهو اصدق منك وسوف نرى من الصادق وان لم يكن فى الدنيا فسوف يحفظها لى الله فى الاخره... اما انتى فمعروف مستقبلك عذاب فى الدنيا وجحيم فى الاخره ))) 

لم اعد اسمع ذلك الصوت كانت اخر كلمه سمعتها بعد اسبوع فقط من هذه الحادثه 

(((((((اتى امر الله .... اتى نصر الله .... الذى وعدنا به ....وهو اصدق من قال ))))) 

عرضت عليه 3 وظائف فى 3 شركات كبيره فى مدينه جده ذهبت وعملت المقابله ثم استخرت الله فى امرى ولكن تركتها قالت الزوجه ظروف الحياه صعبه ونحتاج الوظيفه قلت : ليست هى 

وبعد شهر عرضت على وظيفه رابعه فى احدى الشركات الكبيره ذهبت وعملت المقابله نجحت فى كل الاختبارات كانت وظيفه مدير اقليمى على مستوى المملكه وليست على مستوى الفرع نظرت الى مميزاتها فوجدت انها لاتقارن مع الوظيفه القديمه وظيفه لااحلم بها ولم افكر يوما بها حمدت الله لقد عوظنى الله خيرا منها 

خلال سنه كنت قد سددت 70% من الديون ..... وبداء الخير ينزل علينا من حيث لانحتسب 



دخلت الى المنزل قابلتنى ابنتى قالت ابويه قول مبروك نجحت بمعدل 97 قال الابن وانا بمعدل 93 وقال الاخر وانا ممتاز اللهم لك الحمد تبصرت فوجدت ان فى البلاء نعمه وخير كبير سبحان الله 

قبل سنوات وفى رمضان كتبت عنوان موضوعى هذا فى الساحات ولكن لم اكتب القصه فقط طلبت من اعضاء وعضوات الساحه الدعاء لى بالشفاء وكنت اتسال بينى وبين نفسى هل ياترى سوف ياتى اليوم الذى اقول لهم بارك الله فيكم وكثر الله خيركم فقد من الله علي اخوكم لهيب بالشفاء ومرت السنه خلف السنه ولم اقنط من رحمه الله 

وانا الان اقولكم لقد استجاب الله دعاوكم يااخوانى ويااخواتى والله اعلم 



....

الحمد لله , اللهم ربنا لك الحمد بما خلقتنا ورزقتنا , وهديتنا, وعلمتنا وانقذتنا وفرجت عنا, لك الحمد 

بالايمان, ولك الحمد بالاسلام , لك الحمد بالقران , ولك الحمد بالاهل والمال والمعافاه. 

كبت عدونا , وبسطت رزقنا .واظهرت امننا , وجمعت فرقتنا , واحسنت معافاتنا , ومن كل ماسالناك ربنا 

اعطيتنا , فلك الحمد على ذلك حمدا كثيرا, لك الحمد بكل نعمه انعمت بها علينا فى قديم او حديث او سر او 

علانيه او خاصه او عامه او حى او ميت او شاهد او غائب لك الحمد حتى ترضى ولك الحمد اذا رضيت 

ولك الحمد بعد الرضى وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

منقول للفائده

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## قلب انسانه

يزاج الله خير على هذا الجهد والنقل المثري............الله يبعد عنا أهل الحسدو السحر والشعوذه ويحفظنا وأزواجنا وأولادنا وأهلونا وجميع المسلمين آآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## الفيروزي

تسلمين على هالطرح المفيد
^.^

----------


## ذهرة الفل

قلب انسانه والفيروزي شكرا لكم تواجدكم في موضوعي وياليت كلنا نستفيد من ها الموضوع والله يبعد عنا وعنكم السحره والحساد والمفسدين

----------


## ام-مسعود

شكراا جزيلا . وبارك الله فيك . وجزاك الله الف خير على هذا المجهود . وان شاء الله ان رب العالمين يبعد عن الجميع الحسد والسحر . ويقوي قلوبنا جميعا بالايمان وذكره عز وجل وحده لا شريك له .
سبحانك اللهم وبحمد اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك ..

----------


## seemaa2022

سبحان الله و بحمده

----------

